# April 2018 SE Exam Results



## BridgeGT

Are the SE Exam results going to be released this week?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

No.


----------



## leggo PE

Most likely not. I believe they usually come around two weeks after the PE exam results are released.


----------



## tua85366

SE results are typically released the week following SE Exam Scoring Workshop - usually that Friday. The SE Scoring Workshop will be May 31 - June 2 for April's exam so my money is on Friday, June 8. If not Friday, then the following Monday. Unfortunately we have some time to go - about three weeks. The wait is killing me!

Check out the link below:

https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/2_Licensure-Exchange_April-2018.pdf


----------



## nikeded

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but the results will not be out until at least Friday June 15th and possibly as late as June 29th. Anyone who gives a date before June 11th is wrong. Typically tau85366 would be correct, but not this time. My best advice is to forget about it and just be surprised one day.


----------



## tua85366

nikeded said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but the results will not be out until at least Friday June 15th and possibly as late as June 29th. Anyone who gives a date before June 11th is wrong. Typically tau85366 would be correct, but not this time. My best advice is to forget about it and just be surprised one day.


What's your reasoning?


----------



## David Connor SE

In 2014 the results came out around June 17th.  They seem to come out a little earlier nowadays, so June 15th is probably the over/under date.


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

tau85366 estimation is right on. Results will be out between June 4 and 11 for sure.


----------



## Mr. Bean

Usually two weeks after PE results are out so I would say by June 8th as well.


----------



## MathsWell

Well, the PE results have started flooding out today. Everyone start your 2 week countdown.


----------



## Mr. Bean

MathsWell said:


> Well, the PE results have started flooding out today. Everyone start your 2 week countdown.


Hehe yeah I was thinking the same.


----------



## GataGunna

I had to join this site because my nerves are frayed and I needed to come to a place where everyone else's are too. lol good luck everyone.


----------



## BridgeGT

Update on April 2018 exam results

All PE exam results from the April 2018 pencil-and-paper engineering exams were released to NCEES member licensing boards on May 24. SE exam results will be released as soon as they are finalized.

.........................

NCEES let out the above message. SE exam results may be released any day now.


----------



## EngUW

That would be great but unfortunately don't think that is the case. They have not yet held the SE Exam Scoring Workshop.

https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/2_Licensure-Exchange_April-2018.pdf

check out the link above, page 11 of 12. The SE Exam Scoring Workshop is May 31 - June 2. In the past the results are released the following Friday so my money is on June 8th.


----------



## deviationz

What is the goal and agenda of the SE exam scoring workshop?


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

deviationz said:


> What is the goal and agenda of the SE exam scoring workshop?


Not that I know but my theory is they finish grading the paper and meet up to pretty much verify the consistency in what they decide to be acceptable, improvement required or unacceptable. Results will be out next week as early as Monday I think.


----------



## EngUW

Have they ever been released on a Monday? Thought it was always a Friday...


----------



## Mr. Bean

EngUW said:


> Have they ever been released on a Monday? Thought it was always a Friday...


Not sure but it will probably be next week.  Don't set your expectations on any day (unless it's next Friday).  Most likely it will come one week from the workshop which is now.


----------



## deviationz

Looks like SE exam cut score meeting is June 8 and 9 based on the newsletter (Page 11)

https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/3_Licensure-Exchange_June-2018.pdf


----------



## tua85366

deviationz said:


> Looks like SE exam cut score meeting is June 8 and 9 based on the newsletter (Page 11)
> 
> https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/3_Licensure-Exchange_June-2018.pdf


I've never heard of this meeting until now. I guess it's something new they're doing? As stated above, results are typically released the Friday after the scoring workshop, which is this weekend (5/31 - 6/2). Had my money on results being released Friday, June 8, but this makes me think otherwise. Bummer...


----------



## Glengineer

tua85366 said:


> I've never heard of this meeting until now. I guess it's something new they're doing? As stated above, results are typically released the Friday after the scoring workshop, which is this weekend (5/31 - 6/2). Had my money on results being released Friday, June 8, but this makes me think otherwise. Bummer...


Man, I’m with you. I was anticipating 6/8 as well....but now I’m wondering if we’ll ever find out.   Their new slogan should be, “NCEES, toying with your emotions since the dawn of time.”


----------



## ninolta

What IF, the meetings are not related to the actual exam results post date...They have a PE Electrical and Computer exam meeting on June 14-16, but the PE results have been out for over a week now...And then after that they have a whole bunch of other PE exam meetings...So is it possible that the meetings are not related to the results posting date ? And that's pretty much the same way I was guessing on the SE exam


----------



## tua85366

ninolta said:


> What IF, the meetings are not related to the actual exam results post date...They have a PE Electrical and Computer exam meeting on June 14-16, but the PE results have been out for over a week now...And then after that they have a whole bunch of other PE exam meetings...So is it possible that the meetings are not related to the results posting date ? And that's pretty much the same way I was guessing on the SE exam


I'm gonna go with this. Very possible it's for the next test cycle. June 8 is back on!!!


----------



## GataGunna

tua85366 said:


> I'm gonna go with this. Very possible it's for the next test cycle. June 8 is back on!!!


You guys are killing me. I was looking forward to week of not being on edge and constantly checking my email.


----------



## EngUW

ninolta said:


> What IF, the meetings are not related to the actual exam results post date...They have a PE Electrical and Computer exam meeting on June 14-16, but the PE results have been out for over a week now...And then after that they have a whole bunch of other PE exam meetings...So is it possible that the meetings are not related to the results posting date ? And that's pretty much the same way I was guessing on the SE exam


Hmm... the fact that it is called the SE Exam "Cut Score" Meeting is leading me to believe results won't be resulted until after that meeting. The PE exam meetings you mention don't reference anything to do with a "Cut Score", so if it were a similar style meeting I would think they'd just call it the "SE Exam Meeting". Plus the PE Exam Meetings have been held regularly after each exam cycle for a few years now. This is the first I've seen mention to SE Exam Cut Score Meeting. Still just trying (unsuccessfully) to not think about it....


----------



## MathsWell

A friend of mine recently passed the SE and was invited to help write it. He got this in an email regarding the meeting:






The way I read that, it doesn't look related to specific test results. We're back on for 6/8!


----------



## EngUW

MathsWell said:


> A friend of mine recently passed the SE and was invited to help write it. He got this in an email regarding the meeting:﻿
> 
> 
> 
> The way I read that, it doesn't look related to specific test results. We're back on for 6/8!


Good intel. thanks for sharing


----------



## nikeded

tua85366 said:


> What's your reasoning?


Looks like SE exam cut score meeting is June 8 and 9 based on the newsletter (Page 11)

https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/3_Licensure-Exchange_June-2018.pdf


----------



## nikeded

nikeded said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but the results will not be out until at least Friday June 15th and possibly as late as June 29th. Anyone who gives a date before June 11th is wrong. Typically tau85366 would be correct, but not this time. My best advice is to forget about it and just be surprised one day.


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

You are most probably right at this time. Registration for SE opens on 06/18, so yea could very likely be 06/15 for the results.
But we still will check it everyday


----------



## MathsWell

My reaction every time I get an email notification:


----------



## tua85366

MathsWell said:


> My reaction every time I get an email notification:


The suspense is killing me!!!!


----------



## Glengineer

MathsWell said:


> My reaction every time I get an email notification:


I feel like I’ve been refreshing my NCEES page continually since April 15th.  I just want to end the suffering man! This must be considered cruel and unusual punishment by this point! Someone call the ACLU!


----------



## Dagny Taggart

Does anyone know from experience, since results aren't out yet is today out for release?  Or could they still come sometime today???


----------



## tua85366

Dagny Taggart said:


> Does anyone know from experience, since results aren't out yet is today out for release?  Or could they still come sometime today???


Yup. They're typically released closer towards the end of day. I got my results around 4:00 PM Friday when I passed gravity. Maybe even later than that. I wouldn't expect anything until sometime after lunch.


----------



## Dagny Taggart

tua85366 said:


> Yup. They're typically released closer towards the end of day. I got my results around 4:00 PM Friday when I passed gravity. Maybe even later than that. I wouldn't expect anything until sometime after lunch.


I guess that makes sense, then you aren't distracted from an entire day's work.  Man it feels like soooo long ago that I passed gravity. Fingers crossed!


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

I really hope it gets out today. Fridays are the best days for knowing results: Pass or Fail, in either case, I would have time to drink(friday), get hung over (saturday) , recover(sunday) and be ready to work next week. Come on NCEES!!


----------



## MathsWell

Man, I really hate to be the bearer of bad news but I pestered Kiesha on the NCEES chat today and she told me they weren't coming out today. Looks like that cutscore meeting meant something after all. Maybe I'm being played though. They came out at 4:30 last June.


----------



## Dagny Taggart

OMG nooooo.

Looks like we'll all be drinking for a different reason tonight, prolonged misery....


----------



## Glengineer

MathsWell said:


> Man, I really hate to be the bearer of bad news but I pestered Kiesha on the NCEES chat today and she told me they weren't coming out today. Looks like that cutscore meeting meant something after all. Maybe I'm being played though. They came out at 4:30 last June.


I read that as Kesha at first.......I just want my results (but really I don't want them (but really I do))


----------



## GataGunna

MathsWell said:


> Man, I really hate to be the bearer of bad news but I pestered Kiesha on the NCEES chat today and she told me they weren't coming out today. Looks like that cutscore meeting meant something after all. Maybe I'm being played though. They came out at 4:30 last June.


Last April, I got my results on like a Tuesday at 10 am.


----------



## EngUW

MathsWell said:


> Man, I really hate to be the bearer of bad news but I pestered Kiesha on the NCEES chat today and she told me they weren't coming out today. Looks like that cutscore meeting meant something after all. Maybe I'm being played though. They came out at 4:30 last June.


Typical NCEES being cagey... Did they say it was because of the cutscore meeting? The past 3 times I've gotten results back (yeah i know....) it's been the Friday after the grading workshop sometime after 4pm. At least that's when the first waves start to come out...


----------



## MathsWell

EngUW said:


> Typical NCEES being cagey... Did they say it was because of the cutscore meeting? The past 3 times I've gotten results back (yeah i know....) it's been the Friday after the grading workshop sometime after 4pm. At least that's when the first waves start to come out...


She didn't say but then again, I didn't ask. At one point, a while back, I asked if the cutscore meeting would affect the results release and I got the: "exam results will be released in 10-12 weeks..." answer. 

Oof, this is 4th round? Way to keep with it though. Have you been taking the days separately? Here's to getting that pass soon so you can put this behind you.


----------



## Glengineer

MathsWell said:


> She didn't say but then again, I didn't ask. At one point, a while back, I asked if the cutscore meeting would affect the results release and I got the: "exam results will be released in 10-12 weeks..." answer.


That answer sounds about as canned as Spam!


----------



## Glengineer

Well...it’s 5:47 in the evening.  I think it’s safe to say they’re not out today. 

Do y’all think NCEES is watching our thread and deducting points for impatience?!


----------



## YAZRABADI

We all have been waiting for a long time for these results to come out. No doubt it can be very intense, however use this time to pray and ask the Lord for good results. I pray we receive real good news next week.


----------



## GataGunna

Results will be out this week for sure. Good luck everyone.


----------



## tua85366

MathsWell said:


> She didn't say but then again, I didn't ask. At one point, a while back, I asked if the cutscore meeting would affect the results release and I got the: "exam results will be released in 10-12 weeks..." answer. ﻿
> 
> Oof, this is 4th round? Way to keep with it though. Have you been taking the days separately? Here's to getting that pass soon so you can put this behind you.


Well, I gave in and just reached out to Keshia (NCEES rep). Got the same, "exam results will be released in 10-12 weeks..." answer. Like EngUW stated - it's just them being cagey. I wonder what the hold up is. I'm not entirely convinced the cut score meeting has anything to do with the delay.


----------



## Mr. Bean

tua85366 said:


> Well, I gave in and just reached out to Keshia (NCEES rep). Got the same, "exam results will be released in 10-12 weeks..." answer. Like EngUW stated - it's just them being cagey. I wonder what the hold up is. I'm not entirely convinced the cut score meeting has anything to do with the delay.


Maybe it's just them taking their time.  April cycle is usually like this whereas in October it's much quicker (probably because they want to get everything out before the holidays).


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

tua85366 said:


> Well, I gave in and just reached out to Keshia (NCEES rep). Got the same, "exam results will be released in 10-12 weeks..." answer. Like EngUW stated - it's just them being cagey. I wonder what the hold up is. I'm not entirely convinced the cut score meeting has anything to do with the delay.


Yea, its the computers default response I guess. But the results were out the same day Keshia(Ncees) said it would be 10-12 weeks for my october test.


----------



## Dagny Taggart

TheStructuralEngineer said:


> Yea, its the computers default response I guess. But the results were out the same day Keshia(Ncees) said it would be 10-12 weeks for my october test.


What?! They actually told you a date?  Why can't they do that this time...


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

Dagny Taggart said:


> What?! They actually told you a date?  Why can't they do that this time...


No, I meant they said it would take 10-12 weeks. But the results were out the same day they said that (which was 7th week). So, my point is NCEES will not say they will release on a certain date, they just keep on pushing this 10-12 weeks default answer. Basically it is worthless to ask them. 
Hopefully we get it today. Can't wait for this to be over and must pass (the feeling of reading all the materials again is scary).
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Dagny Taggart

TheStructuralEngineer said:


> No, I meant they said it would take 10-12 weeks. But the results were out the same day they said that (which was 7th week). So, my point is NCEES will not say they will release on a certain date, they just keep on pushing this 10-12 weeks default answer. Basically it is worthless to ask them.
> Hopefully we get it today. Can't wait for this to be over and must pass (the feeling of reading all the materials again is scary).
> Good luck everyone!


Oh I see, I totally read that wrong.  Good luck


----------



## Glengineer

TheStructuralEngineer said:


> No, I meant they said it would take 10-12 weeks. But the results were out the same day they said that (which was 7th week). So, my point is NCEES will not say they will release on a certain date, they just keep on pushing this 10-12 weeks default answer. Basically it is worthless to ask them.
> Hopefully we get it today. Can't wait for this to be over and must pass *(the feeling of reading all the materials again is scary).*
> Good luck everyone!


No...scary is waking up to see Freddy and Jason standing over you bed, playing ro-sham-bo for the right to maul you.

The feeling of reading all that material again is down right abysmally terrifying...like conjuring Cthulhu and destroying the world.


----------



## nikeded

tua85366 said:


> Well, I gave in and just reached out to Keshia (NCEES rep). Got the same, "exam results will be released in 10-12 weeks..." answer. Like EngUW stated - it's just them being cagey. I wonder what the hold up is. I'm not entirely convinced the cut score meeting has anything to do with the delay.


The cut score IS the reason for the delay. I have been warning you guys for while now...


----------



## nikeded

nikeded said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but the results will not be out until at least Friday June 15th and possibly as late as June 29th. Anyone who gives a date before June 11th is wrong. Typically tau85366 would be correct, but not this time. My best advice is to forget about it and just be surprised one day.


^See  Above


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

nikeded said:


> ^See  Above


You seem to be right, are you from NCEES? I can see N and two Es in your username. 
But as registration opens on June 18th, the results should be out no later than that.


----------



## nikeded

TheStructuralEngineer said:


> You seem to be right, are you from NCEES? I can see N and two Es in your username.


No, Nikeded is an old made up name from middle school.


----------



## MathsWell

There you have it, the wait will continue. What blows my mind is that it takes up to a week to send out the results after all the meetings have happened and cutscores have been finalized. You'd think it'd be as easy as clicking a few buttons and sending them out (coming from a guy with zero understanding for how these things actually work).


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

Results are out!!













I wish I could say so.


----------



## EngUW

TheStructuralEngineer said:


> Results are out!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could say so.


Surprised it took this long to get one of those posts...


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

EngUW said:


> Surprised it took this long to get one of those posts...


Typically these type of posts are only in PE threads. SEs are all serious


----------



## MathsWell

TheStructuralEngineer said:


> Typically these type of posts are only in PE threads. SEs are all serious


No, they're SErious.

I'll show myself out...


----------



## EngUW

MathsWell said:


> No, they're SErious.
> 
> I'll show myself out...


well done  :appl:


----------



## Glengineer

MathsWell said:


> No, they're SErious.
> 
> I'll show myself out...


Oh no....it's taken so long, some of us have gone delirious!  Hang on guys, just a little longer!


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

Not being able to control myself, asked Keshia again about the results.
But you know what she said....blah blah blah 10-12 weeks.
They are causing my employer a great loss as I am not working and just refreshing my email and spending all time at this forum


----------



## Glengineer

TheStructuralEngineer said:


> Not being able to control myself, asked Keshia again about the results.
> But you know what she said....blah blah blah 10-12 weeks.
> They are causing my employer a great loss as I am not working and just refreshing my email and spending all time at this forum


I swear if I get asked one more to me if I’ve gotten my results....I’m going to insist on working from home until they’re posted.


----------



## Mithrandir918

if results are not posted this week i believe this will be the longest it has taken them to post them since at least Fall 2014.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

I've been lurking on this board and decided to sign up. The previous years release dates for the April SE exam are as follows (all in June with yyyy-dd format):

2011-29

2012-14

2013-13

2014-17

2015-11

2016-10

2017-09

So from this data and knowing that 2011 was the first administration of this exam, we can extrapolate that the 2011 April exam was the first cut score/anchor exam. With that being said, one would think that NCEES would already have the process and analysis in place so future cut score exams would be graded faster. I am hoping they have this wrapped up for us by the end of the week but with history as our guide, the 29th is within the realm of possibility.. It's hard for me to believe that grading takes this long as I'm already licensed in other areas and the large majority of my licenses were granted the SAME day. Not to mention testing for this license is only offered twice per year. I just had to get that off my chest, the stress monster is eating me over this ridiculous exam. (2nd time taking lateral BTW)


----------



## tua85366

SEStress said:


> I've been lurking on this board and decided to sign up. The previous years release dates for the April SE exam are as follows (all in June with yyyy-dd format):
> 
> 2011-29
> 
> 2012-14
> 
> 2013-13
> 
> 2014-17
> 
> 2015-11
> 
> 2016-10
> 
> 2017-09
> 
> So from this data and knowing that 2011 was the first administration of this exam, we can extrapolate that the 2011 April exam was the first cut score/anchor exam. With that being said, one would think that NCEES would already have the process and analysis in place so future cut score exams would be graded faster. I am hoping they have this wrapped up for us by the end of the week but with history as our guide, the 29th is within the realm of possibility.. It's hard for me to believe that grading takes this long as I'm already licensed in other areas and the large majority of my licenses were granted the SAME day. Not to mention testing for this license is only offered twice per year. I just had to get that off my chest, the stress monster is eating me over this ridiculous exam. (2nd time taking lateral BTW)


Wow. I agree with that logic, but extrapolating should put us closer to mid next week 6/20 - not the 29th. Brutal timeline regardless. This week is sounding less and less realistic for results, but I'm hopeful. 2011 was the year NCEES changed test formatting I believe so that could have a lot to do with the lag time. Who knows...

2011: June 16–18 Structural Exam Cut Score Meeting | June 29 SE Exam Results Release Date

2018: June 8–9 Structural Exam Cut Score Meeting | ????? SE Exam Results Release Date


----------



## Mr. Bean

tua85366 said:


> Wow. I agree with that logic, but extrapolating should put us closer to mid next week 6/20 - not the 29th. Brutal timeline regardless. This week is sounding less and less realistic for results, but I'm hopeful. 2011 was the year NCEES changed test formatting I believe so that could have a lot to do with the lag time. Who knows...
> 
> 2011: June 16–18 Structural Exam Cut Score Meeting | June 29 SE Exam Results Release Date
> 
> 2018: June 8–9 Structural Exam Cut Score Meeting | ????? SE Exam Results Release Date


Maybe it has something to do with the fact that new codes were used on this exam cycle. Maybe not.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

I think we should all just bombard Keshia with questions about the release date until she knuckles under and tells us.


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

SEStress said:


> I think we should all just bombard Keshia with questions about the release date until she knuckles under and tells us.


Agreed. But I wonder if Keshia is for real or just a bot.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

TheStructuralEngineer said:


> Agreed. But I wonder if Keshia is for real or just a bot.


I dunno, ask her a riddle.


----------



## Glengineer

SEStress said:


> I dunno, ask her a riddle.


If she’s a bot...that would break her...and anger the NCEES gods.  Then we may never get our results!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Glengineer said:


> If she’s a bot...that would break her...and anger the NCEES gods.  Then we may never get our results!


I feel like I have to do this now... It's like you've told me NOT to push the button.


----------



## David Connor SE

I know it's tough waiting this out folks, but the results will come soon! I'm sticking with my prediction from a few weeks ago with the over/under date being this Friday. 

Hang in there!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Ashlei made me sad.


----------



## YAZRABADI

I am totally with you guys. It is brutal waiting. Just think that this wait is for a good reason and continue to pray and pray and pray until you see you have an acceptable results. 

DON't lose Faith, stay strong.


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

Yea its crazy. It just like 300-400 people taking the test throughout the country, you charge $500 per candidate and tell me can't grade it in 9 weeks? 
Looks like they only  hired one person to grade.
Meanwhile, I strongly believe results will be out before the new registration date 06/18, which keeps us at 06/15.



SEStress said:


> Ashlei made me sad.


Yup, Ashlei/Keshia are baaaad, they just make you saaad.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SEStress said:


> I've been lurking on this board and decided to sign up. The previous years release dates for the April SE exam are as follows (all in June with yyyy-dd format):
> 
> 2011-29
> 
> 2012-14
> 
> 2013-13
> 
> 2014-17
> 
> 2015-11
> 
> 2016-10
> 
> 2017-09
> 
> So from this data and knowing that 2011 was the first administration of this exam, we can extrapolate that the 2011 April exam was the first cut score/anchor exam. With that being said, one would think that NCEES would already have the process and analysis in place so future cut score exams would be graded faster. I am hoping they have this wrapped up for us by the end of the week but with history as our guide, the 29th is within the realm of possibility.. It's hard for me to believe that grading takes this long as I'm already licensed in other areas and the large majority of my licenses were granted the SAME day. Not to mention testing for this license is only offered twice per year. I just had to get that off my chest, the stress monster is eating me over this ridiculous exam. (2nd time taking lateral BTW)


I think you need to add in test dates for best comparison.

http://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/NCEES-exam-dates-past-and-through-2026.pdf

2011-29 -April 8/9 - 81 days 

2012-14 - April 13/14 - 61 days

2013-13 - April 12/13 - 61 days

2014-17 - April 11/12 - 66 days

2015-11 - April 17/18 - 54 days

2016-10 - April 15/16 - 55 days

2017-09 - April 13/14 - 56 days


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

vhab49_PE said:


> I think you need to add in test dates for best comparison.
> 
> http://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/NCEES-exam-dates-past-and-through-2026.pdf
> 
> 2011-29 -April 8/9 - 81 days
> 
> 2012-14 - April 13/14 - 61 days
> 
> 2013-13 - April 12/13 - 61 days
> 
> 2014-17 - April 11/12 - 66 days
> 
> 2015-11 - April 17/18 - 54 days
> 
> 2016-10 - April 15/16 - 55 days
> 
> 2017-09 - April 13/14 - 56 days


Good idea. We are on day 60 now though and another post brought up the relative cut score date in 2011 being close to the release date. Based on the evidence, it could be as early as this past Monday or the results could come in July. Guessing at these things is all an exercise in futility anyway. We need a better system for administering licensure as I think every minute that goes by is a minute off of my life.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Reasons for release dates:

June 11 - Average of previous release dates not incorporating the 2011 exam

June 15 - Average of all previous release dates/Friday before October registration/I just feel like this is the day and by golly that's worth something

June 20 - 11 days past cutscore date (corresponds exactly to 2011 administration cutscore timeline)/During the 10th week.

June 22 - End of 10th week

July 5 - 81 day mark

July 6 - End of 12th week

Pick one, we'll bet on it.


----------



## Dagny Taggart

SEStress said:


> Reasons for release dates:
> 
> June 11 - Average of previous release dates not incorporating the 2011 exam
> 
> June 15 - Average of all previous release dates/Friday before October registration/I just feel like this is the day and by golly that's worth something
> 
> June 20 - 11 days past cutscore date (corresponds exactly to 2011 administration cutscore timeline)/During the 10th week.
> 
> June 22 - End of 10th week
> 
> July 5 - 81 day mark
> 
> July 6 - End of 12th week
> 
> Pick one, we'll bet on it.


July 6th, because NCEES doesn't care and they wanna see how many of us will die of stress related illness before then....


----------



## EngUW

This Friday, 6/15 - 4:33 pm EDT


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

#funfact
we are only 15 test takers in this thread.


----------



## YAZRABADI

I will go with the 15th as well. Good luck to all


----------



## thedaywa1ker

TheStructuralEngineer said:


> #funfact
> we are only 15 test takers in this thread.


with 10,500 views...thats a lot of F5s


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

thedaywa1ker said:


> with 10,500 views...thats a lot of F5s


LOL, yeah. I am full-time here and part time at work until the results are out.
Are you a test taker too for April? if so, it would be 16.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

thedaywa1ker said:


> with 10,500 views...thats a lot of F5s


I THINK I AM RESPONSIBLE FOR ABOUT 9500 OF THOSE...


----------



## MathsWell

EngUW said:


> This Friday, 6/15 - 4:33 pm EDT


I sincerely hope they come out in the morning - I'm taking 6/15, 11:15 am EST.

I only took the vertical and felt fairly confident about it. However, the results dragging out like this have caused my anxiety to peak and I'm convincing myself I've somehow dropped the ball in a major way.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

TheStructuralEngineer said:


> LOL, yeah. I am full-time here and part time at work until the results are out.
> Are you a test taker too for April? if so, it would be 16.


Yep...I've had my laptop with NCEES and this forum open at my desk being constantly refreshed since the PE results started coming out...


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

MathsWell said:


> I sincerely hope they come out in the morning - I'm taking 6/15, 11:15 am EST.
> 
> I only took the vertical and felt fairly confident about it. However, the results dragging out like this have caused my anxiety to peak and I'm convincing myself I've somehow dropped the ball in a major way.


I've passed the gravity already but failed lateral as seismic detailing isn't something I do (nor was it taught at the University when I went). I took a study course with school of PE and I now think I sit somewhere around 90% in the morning and 75% in the afternoon as I didn't have time to finish the 4th essay question. What worries me about this is the new cut scores and whether they average grades or what not. I am now biting my nails because I have read that if you fail one afternoon question, you fail the exam. I will definitely be able to answer that question soon as my question 4 was mostly unanswered with the exception of a bunch of scribbled text in the 10 minutes I had to work it.


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

Congratulations everybody, we just got "HOT" tag in this thread. Desperation overloaded.


----------



## tua85366

TheStructuralEngineer said:


> Congratulations everybody, we just got "HOT" tag in this thread. Desperation overloaded.


Wahoo!


----------



## MICHIGAN_SE

Hello everyone, 

Anyone can show me how to check exam results with other tools except Ncees? thanks


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

MICHIGAN_SE said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Anyone can show me how to check exam results with other tools except Ncees? thanks


There's none.


----------



## Dagny Taggart

MICHIGAN_SE said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Anyone can show me how to check exam results with other tools except Ncees? thanks


Just watch this thread.  You'll KNOW


----------



## tomp

ANTICIPATION UGH!


----------



## User1

I came here for the hotness.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

tj_PE said:


> I came here for the hotness.


You found me, baby.


----------



## GataGunna

Please don't bug the NCEES chat bots today. They have gone sentient and will continue to withhold the results because they love to cause stress and anxiety.


----------



## Glengineer

TheStructuralEngineer said:


> There's none.


It’s NCEES or death....at this point, I think a long and excruciating death would be less painful.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

EVERYBODY IS QUIET TODAY. TOO QUIET. MAKE SOME NOISE.


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

SEStress said:


> EVERYBODY IS QUIET TODAY. TOO QUIET. MAKE SOME NOISE.


Everyone has lost faith. I am just going to assume the results are out and I passed. After all, we are the king (queen) of assumptions in our daily structural design world.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

TheStructuralEngineer said:


> Everyone has lost faith. I am just going to assume the results are out and I passed. After all, we are the king (queen) of assumptions in our daily structural design world.


What if I assume that you failed? We now have conflicting assumptions. I feel like we shall have to rochambeau to determine the proper assumption. I shall do the honorable thing and take the first turn kicking.


----------



## ninolta

I would go with the more conservative assumption...


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

SEStress said:


> What if I assume that you failed? We now have conflicting assumptions. I feel like we shall have to rochambeau to determine the proper assumption. I shall do the honorable thing and take the first turn kicking.


My assumption is based on experience. I have never failed an academic test ever. By extrapolation, I should pass.
If failed, on bright side, I would be making history for myself, LOL.


----------



## Glengineer

TheStructuralEngineer said:


> Everyone has lost faith. I am just going to assume the results are out and I passed. After all, we are the king (queen) of assumptions in our daily structural design world.


I’ve waffled back and forth on my assumption, more than my wife trying to decide what shoes go with what dress.

At this point, I’m assuming they’ve lost my exam, have no record that I even exist, and am contemplating moving into a van down by the river.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

TheStructuralEngineer said:


> My assumption is based on experience. I have never failed an academic test ever. By extrapolation, I should pass.
> If failed, on bright side, I would be making history for myself, LOL.


Oh, I was there once too. I hope you did pass, my test taking amigo, but I don't see shame in failing something you have never been exposed to. Special Seismic detailing and the AASHTO manual being a couple of those items for me. They might as well have asked me to self perform a lobotomy. 12 years of experience and not a single SDC D+ building or bridge later, the great state of Georgia decides that this test is important for me to continue my career. In short, I'm a little butthurt about having to take an exam that really only affects the west coast and I will certainly never use again. I suppose I am starting to get as bitter as some of my older colleagues due to the changing codes, especially changes that are irrelevant like the modification of wind loadings from ASCE 7-05 to ASCE 7-10.


----------



## Glengineer

SEStress said:


> Oh, I was there once too. I hope you did pass, my test taking amigo, but I don't see shame in failing something you have never been exposed to. Special Seismic detailing and the AASHTO manual being a couple of those items for me. They might as well have asked me to self perform a lobotomy. 12 years of experience and not a single SDC D+ building or bridge later, the great state of Georgia decides that this test is important for me to continue my career. In short, I'm a little butthurt about having to take an exam that really only affects the west coast and I will certainly never use again. I suppose I am starting to get as bitter as some of my older colleagues due to the changing codes, especially changes that are irrelevant like the modification of wind loadings from ASCE 7-05 to ASCE 7-10.


I can’t wait to hear the public outcry on 7-16.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Glengineer said:


> I can’t wait to hear the public outcry on 7-16.


Assuming I passed this test, I'll probably never open the accursed 7-16.


----------



## Jbreeden

SEStress said:


> Oh, I was there once too. I hope you did pass, my test taking amigo, but I don't see shame in failing something you have never been exposed to. Special Seismic detailing and the AASHTO manual being a couple of those items for me. They might as well have asked me to self perform a lobotomy. 12 years of experience and not a single SDC D+ building or bridge later, the great state of Georgia decides that this test is important for me to continue my career. In short, I'm a little butthurt about having to take an exam that really only affects the west coast and I will certainly never use again. I suppose I am starting to get as bitter as some of my older colleagues due to the changing codes, especially changes that are irrelevant like the modification of wind loadings from ASCE 7-05 to ASCE 7-10.


Look up Georgia Rule 180-2-.04

Georgia adopted the definition of a structural engineer as one who designs building defined as designated structures, which are risk category III or IV, buildings overs 100,000sqft with accessible areas at over 45ft above grade level, building with height to width ratio or 7 or greater, or buildings that are analyzed using non-linear time history analysis. If you do not work on buildings by these definitions the state of Georgia defines you as a civil engineer who engages in the design of structural elements which is supposed to be allowed to take the 8hr PE civil breadth structural depth exam. Although i feel confident with my performance on the exam if i do not pass i may petition with the state on being allowed the 8hr test because by their adopted rules published on the state website i am not required to take the 16hour SE exam. However, the law is interpreted by the board so it may not mean much.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

SEStress said:


> Oh, I was there once too. I hope you did pass, my test taking amigo, but I don't see shame in failing something you have never been exposed to. Special Seismic detailing and the AASHTO manual being a couple of those items for me. They might as well have asked me to self perform a lobotomy. 12 years of experience and not a single SDC D+ building or bridge later, the great state of Georgia decides that this test is important for me to continue my career. In short, I'm a little butthurt about having to take an exam that really only affects the west coast and I will certainly never use again. I suppose I am starting to get as bitter as some of my older colleagues due to the changing codes, especially changes that are irrelevant like the modification of wind loadings from ASCE 7-05 to ASCE 7-10.


Most of the buildings I work on just a few hours north of you in Charleston are SDC D as well...totally agree with you on the bridges part though


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

SEStress said:


> Oh, I was there once too. I hope you did pass, my test taking amigo, but I don't see shame in failing something you have never been exposed to. Special Seismic detailing and the AASHTO manual being a couple of those items for me. They might as well have asked me to self perform a lobotomy. 12 years of experience and not a single SDC D+ building or bridge later, the great state of Georgia decides that this test is important for me to continue my career. In short, I'm a little butthurt about having to take an exam that really only affects the west coast and I will certainly never use again. I suppose I am starting to get as bitter as some of my older colleagues due to the changing codes, especially changes that are irrelevant like the modification of wind loadings from ASCE 7-05 to ASCE 7-10.


Nowhere  in my comment I imply that there is a shame in failing. Just having courage to register for this test is an act of valor.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Jbreeden said:


> Look up Georgia Rule 180-2-.04
> 
> Georgia adopted the definition of a structural engineer as one who designs building defined as designated structures, which are risk category III or IV, buildings overs 100,000sqft with accessible areas at over 45ft above grade level, building with height to width ratio or 7 or greater, or buildings that are analyzed using non-linear time history analysis. If you do not work on buildings by these definitions the state of Georgia defines you as a civil engineer who engages in the design of structural elements which is supposed to be allowed to take the 8hr PE civil breadth structural depth exam. Although i feel confident with my performance on the exam if i do not pass i may petition with the state on being allowed the 8hr test because by their adopted rules published on the state website i am not required to take the 16hour SE exam. However, the law is interpreted by the board so it may not mean much.


I hear you, but I don't think a petition will do much. I considered as much when they denied my reciprocity, however, I've had colleagues that have attempted to fight it and they were unsuccessful. I'm not saying you will be, but I am saying the odds aren't in your favor. I'm just knuckling under and doing as I'm told.


----------



## Jbreeden

I am hopeful that this cut score meeting will be a positive for us, it is the first cut score meetings since the test was introduced and when the SE is compared to the PE the pass rates, they are significantly lower. And when you review other threads with scores of 30/40 A/A/A/UA as a failing exam, i am sorry that is too strict in my opinion, by their own definition the test is to prove minimum understanding not full understanding. between bridges and buildings we probably have a 35ish % pass rate while all other PE average around 60%, while our test should be considered harder, it is more in depth and two days, i dont think the passing percentage should be half, i don't find it a coincidence that ALL the PE test have similar pass rates, i would imagine that is by design. So hopefully that was discussed at the meeting and the cut score was lowered and will be implemented on our tests.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

TheStructuralEngineer said:


> Nowhere  in my comment I imply that there is a shame in failing. Just having courage to register for this test is an act of valor.


I didn't take it that way. All I meant was good luck, but if you DID fail and pass on the second try you are well within the statistical average of a high IQ/advanced degree sector of the population. That and the fact that I don't see buildings falling left and right tells me the test is too difficult for measuring a MINIMUM standard of competency.


----------



## Jbreeden

SEStress said:


> I hear you, but I don't think a petition will do much. I considered as much when they denied my reciprocity, however, I've had colleagues that have attempted to fight it and they were unsuccessful. I'm not saying you will be, but I am saying the odds aren't in your favor. I'm just knuckling under and doing as I'm told.


Oh i realize the chances are slim, but if for some reason i were to fail i would not retest till next spring so i would have plenty of time to at least try. Similar to dating the worst they can say is no. I am encouraging another engineer in the office getting ready to fill out his application to specifically state they have never worked on nor will work on designated structure as defined by Georgia rule ..blah.. and see what happens with that.


----------



## Dagny Taggart

TheStructuralEngineer said:


> My assumption is based on experience. I have never failed an academic test ever. By extrapolation, I should pass.
> If failed, on bright side, I would be making history for myself, LOL.


I hope you passed! But brace yourself to be humbled.  I'd never failed a test either, passed all 3 CA PE exam's first try, passed gravity first try, this was my 4th attempt on lateral.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Jbreeden said:


> Oh i realize the chances are slim, but if for some reason i were to fail i would not retest till next spring so i would have plenty of time to at least try. Similar to dating the worst they can say is no. I am encouraging another engineer in the office getting ready to fill out his application to specifically state they have never worked on nor will work on designated structure as defined by Georgia rule ..blah.. and see what happens with that.


Hey, with dating they can say #metoo and ruin your life just because they don't understand the difference between sexual harassment and being hit on. Oh well, I'm glad I'm married and not dealing with today's dating society. By the way,  I grew up with # being spoken as "pound" so "pound me too" is kind of funny to me.


----------



## MathsWell

Dagny Taggart said:


> I hope you passed! But brace yourself to be humbled.  I'd never failed a test either, passed all 3 CA PE exam's first try, passed gravity first try, this was my 4th attempt on lateral.


You clearly are on a quest to trail the entire alphabet behind your name.


----------



## Glengineer

MathsWell said:


> You clearly are on a quest to trail the entire alphabet behind your name.


M.D., Ph. D., DDS, DMD, PE, SE, SECB, CPA, BSE, IBEW, Jr.


----------



## Dagny Taggart

MathsWell said:


> You clearly are on a quest to trail the entire alphabet behind your name.


Ha! No, it seems like on the west coast, PE SE are expected minimums. 

Also I have very little hope the cutscore will come down and get easier, but we can all hope...


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Dagny Taggart said:


> Ha! No, it seems like on the west coast, PE SE are expected minimums.
> 
> Also I have very little hope the cutscore will come down and get easier, but we can all hope...


I believe in miracles.


----------



## onemanwolfpack

I've gotta say, this has been an entertaining thread to follow...I've been equally as unproductive at work refreshing this.


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

The pass rate is already super low. Either the cut score will be lowered or kept same. I do not believe the cut score would increase in any circumstances. 
And BTW, we got our hotness back and are at all time #7 structural thread.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Well, everyone needs to get back from lunch and talk to me. I am lonely in my consideration of this SE lateral test. It reminds me of Schrodinger's cat. Until I have seen the result, I have both passed and failed this test.


----------



## Mithrandir918

TheStructuralEngineer said:


> The pass rate is already super low. Either the cut score will be lowered or kept same. I do not believe the cut score would increase in any circumstances.
> And BTW, we got our hotness back and are at all time #7 structural thread.


I agree, there is no way they would increase the cut score to allow a higher pass rate.  I have talked to the test writers and they are very proud of how hard they make the exam, they want to keep the SE title as exclusive is possible.

The test has only gotten harder over time, before LRFD days it was a three part exam and you could pass each part individually.  Now if you fail any session (morning or afternoon) you fail the whole thing.  If anything they will make the test more difficult.


----------



## Glengineer

They could make it more realistic....like have a question that changes its mind on what it wants, 5 times, then settles on something that is practically impossible to design.

you know, like your typical architects.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Glengineer said:


> They could make it more realistic....like have a question that changes its mind on what it wants, 5 times, then settles on something that is practically impossible to design.
> 
> you know, like your typical architects.


First, it would have to tell you "This is exactly what I want." Then, it would have to say "Ok, I have a revision, but it didn't change much!"


----------



## leggo PE

Pullin' for you all to get those passes! I'll be in your boat in a few years.


----------



## GataGunna

SEStress said:


> First, it would have to tell you "This is exactly what I want." Then, it would have to say "Ok, I have a revision, but it didn't change much!"


They did have some "contractor wants to cut holes in stuff" questions.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

GataGunna said:


> They did have some "contractor wants to cut holes in stuff" questions.


I have learned that my chances of keeping my lateral systems unaltered are much greater if I don't label them until the 100% set. It seems to me that the minute I label my lateral system, my clients want to either move it or cut holes in it. It is like I paint a target on it. True story.


----------



## Dagny Taggart

GataGunna said:


> They did have some "contractor wants to cut holes in stuff" questions.


Should be 'contractor has already swiss cheesed your framing, then got caught by an inspector.  how do you fix it?'


----------



## Glengineer

SEStress said:


> First, it would have to tell you "This is exactly what I want." Then, it would have to say "Ok, I have a revision, but it didn't change much!"


The unit will only weigh roughly 1500#....here’s the cut sheet.  Unit weight = 7850#.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Dagny Taggart said:


> Should be 'contractor has already swiss cheesed your framing, then got caught by an inspector.  how do you fix it?'


When did the inspectors quit doing their job? The used to make contractors tear garbage out that was obviously wrong. In my experience it has been the past 5 years when they have started dumping everything back in the engineer's lap. I usually just hold out my hand and say "I'll fix it for eleventy billion dollars." The problem either goes away or I have drinking money (only way to stay sane in this business).


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Glengineer said:


> The unit will only weigh roughly 1500#....here’s the cut sheet.  Unit weight = 7850#.


I'm going to start designing units for the air tonnage if they can't get me the proper cut sheets at the beginning. Oh you want a five ton unit? I'll design it as if it weighed 5 tons.


----------



## Structural Dude

Best way to avoid architects is to design bridges.


----------



## kevo_55

I'm pulling for you guys too 

I'm an "old fart" who just did the CA SE3 so this kind of exam is foreign to me.

Keep up hope and you will pass!!!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Structural Dude said:


> Best way to avoid architects is to design bridges.


That's also the best way to avoid being cool...


----------



## Glengineer

SEStress said:


> When did the inspectors quit doing their job? The used to make contractors tear garbage out that was obviously wrong. In my experience it has been the past 5 years when they have started dumping everything back in the engineer's lap. I usually just hold out my hand and say "I'll fix it for eleventy billion dollars." The problem either goes away or I have drinking money (only way to stay sane in this business).


In the precast world...it seems no matter who screws it up, it comes back to me to fix.  Heaven forbid I actually say it’ll incur a cost though!


----------



## Jbreeden

Don't forget after you come up with a design solution, you get hear about how it is over designed and that they have been doing it another way for years.


----------



## Structural Dude




----------



## Structural Dude

Check out this sweet image I captured of a train going across this bridge.


----------



## MathsWell

Structural Dude said:


> View attachment 11659


I'm just glad someone caved and asked this question before I did today.

Surely tomorrow is the day.


----------



## MB13

Structural Dude said:


> View attachment 11659


This is getting frustrating!


----------



## tomp

22 years in Engineering, and I have never been so anxious #onthebubble


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

tomp said:


> 22 years in Engineering, and I have never been so anxious #onthebubble


Man, you live in Colorado. They have relatively new legal anxiety medication.


----------



## Glengineer

Structural Dude said:


> View attachment 11660
> 
> 
> Check out this sweet image I captured of a train going across this bridge.


So what does AASHTO say about trains?  I barely understood what it said about tandem/trucks!


----------



## Structural Dude

Glengineer said:


> So what does AASHTO say about trains?  I barely understood what it said about tandem/trucks!


Railroad bridges are not covered by AASHTO. They are covered by AREMA. The two manuals are similar as far as topics covered, but still very different. For example the steel design in AREMA is still allowable stress and follows close to the ninth addition of AISC. Taking the SE for me was pretty brutal since I don't design buildings or use AASHTO very often.


----------



## CLA

Structural Dude said:


> View attachment 11659


I've been lingering on this board for weeks, also anxiously awaiting results, but I had to jump in on this one. Keshia is much nicer to you! I asked her 2 hours ago and got the scripted 10-12 weeks response. Hahah. I think that means it's up to you to ask tomorrow as well.


----------



## Dagny Taggart

Structural Dude said:


> View attachment 11659


New rule, Keshia gets a shot every time someone asks. Then we all ask and eventually she will cave


----------



## EngUW

If Ke$hia is a real person and not a robot, then no offense to her, however I don't take what she says to mean anything at all and that it's just easiest for her to stick to the script. Wouldn't surprise me in the least bit for her to give the canned answer on the day that results are released.

Whatever day they are released I expect it wouldn't be until at LEAST 4pm Eastern Time.


----------



## Structural Dude

EngUW said:


> If Ke$hia is a real person and not a robot, then no offense to her, however I don't take what she says to mean anything at all and that it's just easiest for her to stick to the script. Wouldn't surprise me in the least bit for her to give the canned answer on the day that results are released.
> 
> Whatever day they are released I expect it wouldn't be until at LEAST 4pm Eastern Time.





She is listed in their staff directory, but that doesn't mean shes not a robot. I don't believe anything she says and have still been refreshing NCEES to check if results are posted.


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

EngUW said:


> If Ke$hia is a real person and not a robot, then no offense to her, however I don't take what she says to mean anything at all and that it's just easiest for her to stick to the script. Wouldn't surprise me in the least bit for her to give the canned answer on the day that results are released.
> 
> Whatever day they are released I expect it wouldn't be until at LEAST 4pm Eastern Time.


Last year was 2:49 PM.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Pullin' for you all to get those passes! I'll be in your boat in a few years.


Thinking about jumping to a govt job... no SE requirement.  No joy in job either, but hell, it's just 30 more years.


----------



## Structural Dude




----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

RESULTS ARE OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS WERE RIGHT ABOUT KESHIA LYING!




OK, IT'S A JOKE.


----------



## Structural Dude

SEStress said:


> RESULTS ARE OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS WERE RIGHT ABOUT KESHIA LYING!
> 
> View attachment 11665
> 
> 
> OK IT'S A JOKE.﻿


That post physically hurt me.


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

SEStress said:


> RESULTS ARE OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS WERE RIGHT ABOUT KESHIA LYING!
> 
> View attachment 11665
> 
> 
> OK IT'S A JOKE.


Man, you had me there for a second! Come on NCEES, takes us out from this misery.


----------



## Dagny Taggart

SEStress said:


> RESULTS ARE OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS WERE RIGHT ABOUT KESHIA LYING!
> 
> View attachment 11665
> 
> 
> OK IT'S A JOKE.


I hate you so much...


----------



## Mr. Bean

SEStress said:


> RESULTS ARE OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS WERE RIGHT ABOUT KESHIA LYING!
> 
> View attachment 11665
> 
> 
> OK, IT'S A JOKE.


FYI, results for the SE are not PASS they are ACCEPTABLE or not.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Thinking about jumping to a govt job... no SE requirement.  No joy in job either, but hell, it's just 30 more years.


I worked at a gov. job as my first job out of college, but jumped ship to the private world after 9 months. I don't think I'll ever get as comprehensive benefits as I would have gotten if I stayed there!

And with my luck, by the time I got to the 35 or whatever years it would be to get a pension, they would have long ago gotten rid of pensions. Or worse, just suddenly have gotten rid of them.


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

The chat now tab does not even show up in NCEES site, I guess we fired too many shots at Keshia.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

TheStructuralEngineer said:


> The chat now tab does not even show up in NCEES site, I guess we fired too many shots at Keshia.


Lol or maybe she just went home for the day


----------



## Structural Dude

thedaywa1ker said:


> TheStructuralEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chat now tab does not even show up in NCEES site, I guess we fired too many shots at Keshia.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol or maybe she just went home for the day﻿
Click to expand...

They always turn the chat off right before they release results.


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

Structural Dude said:


> They always turn the chat off right before they release results.


Yup and they turn it back on when they see Jupiter.


----------



## Glengineer

TheStructuralEngineer said:


> Yup and they turn it back on when they see Jupiter.


I thought they turned it back on when they saw Uranus?

Okay...I'll see myself out.


----------



## Glengineer

SEStress said:


> RESULTS ARE OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS WERE RIGHT ABOUT KESHIA LYING!
> 
> View attachment 11665
> 
> 
> OK, IT'S A JOKE.


Do you want to get shot....cause this is how you get shot.... HAHAHA


----------



## Jbreeden

If this goes much longer we can change the thread title to April/October 2018 SE results


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

So, today is the day huh? The judgement day!
Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## MB13

Okay - I broke down and asked with no luck.  Anyone who's been having better luck want to give it a try?


----------



## ninolta

Maybe we should give them a link to the forum thread so they can see the desperation...


----------



## EngUW

MB13 said:


> Okay - I broke down and asked with no luck.  Anyone who's been having better luck want to give it a try?
> 
> View attachment 11667


They're not saying it WON'T be today...this just confirms that they either: a) truly don't know the release date or b) are simply sticking with the canned answer regardless of what they know. Most likely the later.

could be today (should be today)


----------



## Glengineer

I hope it’s today....I can’t have another weekend of heavy drinking and blame it on the fact that I don’t have results yet.  I need a better reason this weekend!!


----------



## Mr. Bean

Glengineer said:


> I hope it’s today....I can’t have another weekend of heavy drinking and blame it on the fact that I don’t have results yet.  I need a better reason this weekend!!


Unfortunately there will be heavy drinking regardless lol


----------



## Scotto16

They’re out in WA! I’ve been lurking for a month, and you guys have been keeping me sane. Figured the least I could do would be to announce it!


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

Scotto16 said:


> They’re out in WA! I’ve been lurking for a month, and you guys have been keeping me sane. Figured the least I could do would be to announce it!
> 
> View attachment 11671


Hope you are not trolling. Congratulations!!


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

OK, its officially out now! Texas needs a board meeting before releasing though. Hope they do it quickly!


----------



## ninolta

There it goes...my arrhythmia...


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Well, I'll get to take lateral again. Hope the rest of you do better. Good Luck.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

[No message]


----------



## AMS6158

Officially not going to be able to focus the rest of the day.... I'm freaking out. Hopefully VA releases soon!!!


----------



## Mr. Bean

SEStress said:


> Well, I'll get to take lateral again. Hope the rest of you do better. Good Luck.


Sorry to hear. That’s the hardest exam NCEES releases by statistics.  Try again harder.  What state did you take it in?


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

AMS6158 said:


> Officially not going to be able to focus the rest of the day.... I'm freaking out. Hopefully VA releases soon!!!


Yes, it sucks. I have a project deadline in 2 hours and I'm super distracted!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Mr. Bean said:


> Sorry to hear. That’s the hardest exam NCEES releases by statistics.  Try again harder.  What state did you take it in?


I took it in Alabama. Passed gravity but this was my 2nd lateral attempt. I signed up for School of PE to help with the seismic detailing (my weakness). What's funny is that I did better on the previous exam before taking a class on seismic detailing. At this point, I'm not sure I can pass this thing.


----------



## Glengineer

PA just posted....no bueno for me. Time to regroup....


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Glengineer said:


> PA just posted....no bueno for me. Time to regroup....


So sorry, my friend. I think I am going to go to med school. Screw seismic engineering.

Click to choose files


----------



## Mr. Bean

SEStress said:


> I took it in Alabama. Passed gravity but this was my 2nd lateral attempt. I signed up for School of PE to help with the seismic detailing (my weakness). What's funny is that I did better on the previous exam before taking a class on seismic detailing. At this point, I'm not sure I can pass this thing.


Take some time off to breathe and even forget about the SE exam for a while. When it feels right you’ll go back and focus on your weaknesses and come back stronger.


----------



## Jbreeden

it was the two building next to one another


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

SEStress said:


> I took it in Alabama. Passed gravity but this was my 2nd lateral attempt. I signed up for School of PE to help with the seismic detailing (my weakness). What's funny is that I did better on the previous exam before taking a class on seismic detailing. At this point, I'm not sure I can pass this thing.






Glengineer said:


> PA just posted....no bueno for me. Time to regroup....


Sad to hear that. I am getting bad vibe now. 
Well, what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. Hope you come back stronger and make it next time. Please do not quit!


----------



## CLA

I'm dying over here guys! GA still hasn't released.


----------



## Glengineer

TheStructuralEngineer said:


> Sad to hear that. I am getting bad vibe now.
> Well, what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. Hope you come back stronger and make it next time. Please do not quit!


Quitting isn’t in my nature.  I’m going to be like Tin Cup on that last hole.

Not going to be able to retake in October, so time to think and decide on getting the PE first then retrying the SE after.

Congrats to all who passed, and best of luck to all who didn’t!

If anyone is in the South East PA area and wants to get a solid study group (or just some beer drinking) going, gimme a shout!


----------



## Scotto16

It sounds like the building test was a doozy... my office does both buildings and bridges, but I chose bridges because I thought it would be easier to work out of one code (and I have more familiarity with bridges as well). Sounds like I made the right decision.

Just remember that passing/failing the exam doesn't make you a better/worse engineer - I can tell from the topics you guys have been discussing that you all are excellent engineers. You guys will get it.


----------



## knight1fox3

Please do not discuss exam content on this forum per the NCEES agreement that you signed. Posts above have been removed.


----------



## AMS6158

TheStructuralEngineer said:


> Yes, it sucks. I have a project deadline in 2 hours and I'm super distracted!


Yepp, luckily it worked out that I have nothing major going on today (thank goodness).  But my friend who took it with me has two deadlines today, and asked me not to tell her if I hear anything about the results... its killing me to not be able to talk to her about it!!


----------



## tua85366

Wow, I am shocked at my results. Took Lateral Building for my second attempt and still UNACCEPTABLE. I took EET and never felt so confident leaving an NCEES exam.

Morning: 28/40 

Afternoon: Wood/Masonry - UA | Concrete - A | General Analysis - A | Steel - UA

The ones I got unacceptable on were the easiest questions in my opinion so I have no idea what went wrong. Felt confident about everything and finished every question - morning and afternoon with time to spare.

A little background - Passed PE Civil Structural first try October 2016. Passed SE Gravity (Buildings) first try April 2017. Failed SE Lateral (Buildings) October 2017. I studied hard for that, but I did not take a course. Didn't feel great leaving the exam site after that one. AND NOW I failed SE Lateral (Buildings) a second time. Was super confident going in and coming out. No idea what went wrong. Perhaps they set the bar even higher this Cut Score Meeting? Shit luck. Can't wait to see the pass rate for this cycle...

Back to the books i guess? Who knows...


----------



## EngUW

tua85366 said:


> Wow, I am shocked at my results. Took Lateral Building for my second attempt and still UNACCEPTABLE. I took EET and never felt so confident leaving an NCEES exam.
> 
> Morning: 28/40
> 
> Afternoon: Wood/Masonry - UA | Concrete - A | General Analysis - A | Steel - UA﻿
> 
> The ones I got unacceptable on were the easiest questions in my opinion so I have no idea what went wrong. Felt confident about everything and finished every question - morning and afternoon with time to spare.
> 
> A little background - Passed PE Civil Structural first try October 2016. Passed SE Gravity (Buildings) first try April 2017. Failed SE Lateral (Buildings) October 2017. I studied hard for that, but I did not take a course. Didn't feel great leaving the exam site after that one. AND NOW I failed SE Lateral (Buildings) a second time. Was super confident going in and coming out. No idea what went wrong. Perhaps they set the bar even higher this Cut Score Meeting? Shit luck. Can't wait to see the pass rate for this cycle...
> 
> Back to the books i guess? Who knows...


alright i'm sweating now. This is basically me as well passed PE and CA state exams first attempt, passed gravity first attempt, failed lateral twice now - still waiting on results for round 3 - but I answered every question in the AM with time to spare, no wild guesses. Plenty of time in the afternoon, i knew what each question was asking, felt as if i was in the correct code sections, had good example problems to follow. Felt very confident walking out and obviously as the weeks went on that confidence waned.... zero productivity today.....


----------



## Structural Dude




----------



## Glengineer

Structural Dude said:


> View attachment 11674


Congratulations bud!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

knight1fox3 said:


> Please do not discuss exam content on this forum per the NCEES agreement that you signed. Posts above have been removed.


A little ridiculous scolding, don't you think. We didn't mention how the problem was set up and everyone KNOWS that masonry, wood, steel, and concrete are on the exams. For the love of GOD some of you mods are just jerks.


----------



## CAPLS

SEStress said:


> A little ridiculous scolding don't you think. We didn't mention how the problem was set up and everyone KNOWS that masonry, wood, steel, and concrete are on the exams. For the love of GOD some of you mods are just jerks.


he's protecting you and the site.  Give him a break.


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

Structural Dude said:


> View attachment 11674


Congratulations. What state was yours?


----------



## ninolta

Will have to try again


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ninolta said:


> Will have to try again


Sorry, my friend. At least you are in good company.


----------



## Structural Dude

TheStructuralEngineer said:


> Congratulations. What state was yours?


Nebraska


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

CAPLS said:


> he's protecting you and the site.  Give him a break.


No, he was being a jerk. What was said was basically the equivalent of saying "Hey everyone, the ASCE 7-10 is required for the exam." NCEES basically even posts the material that was discussed.


----------



## Dagny Taggart

No Bueno for me


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

ninolta said:


> Will have to try again






Dagny Taggart said:


> No Bueno for me


Sad to hear that. Best wishes for next time!!


----------



## Glengineer

Dagny Taggart said:


> No Bueno for me


Sorry bud! First try? Mine was.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Dagny Taggart said:


> No Bueno for me


Crap, I'm sorry. I'm with the rest of em, I felt confident leaving this exam and did worse than I did on the first one. Oh well, I do wish they offered it more than twice a year. This thing is costing me money, time, and possibly my partnership. Thanks GA.


----------



## EngUW

Officially don’t know what it takes to pass this exam. 3rd time fail. Going to hang up the NCEES pencil. Can’t put wife and kids through this again.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

EngUW said:


> Officially don’t know what it takes to pass this exam. 3rd time fail. Going to hang up the NCEES pencil. Can’t put wife and kids through this again.


Sorry. I haven't seen anyone pass SE lateral buildings on this board yet.


----------



## GTxCiviL

SEStress said:


> Crap, I'm sorry. I'm with the rest of em, I felt confident leaving this exam and did worse than I did on the first one. Oh well, I do wish they offered it more than twice a year. This thing is costing me money, time, and possibly my partnership. Thanks GA.


GA here too, but I still cannot see my results....

Lateral - Buildings.


----------



## Dagny Taggart

I'm going with the assumption they made it harder.  This was my 4th attempt on lateral.  Dont think I have it in me to put my 2 small children and husband through it again but that will remain to be seen...


----------



## tua85366

EngUW said:


> Officially don’t know what it takes to pass this exam. 3rd time fail. Going to hang up the NCEES pencil. Can’t put wife and kids through this again.






SEStress said:


> Sorry. I haven't seen anyone pass SE lateral buildings on this board yet.


Sorry, EngUW. Very rough. I'm still at a loss for words. I truly thought I crushed that exam. I had little doubt about passing it. 

Did these guys make cut score significantly higher?! What's going on here? I am very curious to see these pass rates.


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

SEStress said:


> Sorry. I haven't seen anyone pass SE lateral buildings on this board yet.


Exactly! And that's making me nervous!


----------



## AMS6158

Congrats


----------



## AMS6158

Passed gravity, failed lateral... at least I got one of them done


----------



## GataGunna

Do we have the technology to make a sweet map of the country that shows states that released the results (like the PE forum)?


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

GataGunna said:


> Do we have the technology to make a sweet map of the country that shows states that released the results (like the PE forum)?


I don't think so. We are too dumb to pass lateral.


----------



## GTxCiviL

Just got my result. GA


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

GTxCiviL said:


> Just got my result. GA
> 
> View attachment 11676


Congrats, man. You are now one of the elite. With great power comes great responsibility. You now have to make gatagunna's map.


----------



## Dagny Taggart

I have a cynical theory that they purposely keep the gravity passing rate higher than the lateral to give us false hope that it is possible to pass the lateral too.


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

GTxCiviL said:


> Just got my result. GA
> 
> View attachment 11676


Big Shout out to you my friend! You are the first to pass Lateral Building!


----------



## tua85366

GTxCiviL said:


> Just got my result. GA
> 
> View attachment 11676


Finally, someone did it. Congrats!

How did you feel about the exam in general?


----------



## knight1fox3

SEStress said:


> A little ridiculous scolding, don't you think. We didn't mention how the problem was set up and everyone KNOWS that masonry, wood, steel, and concrete are on the exams. For the love of GOD some of you mods are just jerks.





SEStress said:


> No, he was being a jerk. What was said was basically the equivalent of saying "Hey everyone, the ASCE 7-10 is required for the exam." NCEES basically even posts the material that was discussed.


Aaannd this the quickest way to a mandatory break from the forum. It's unfortunate that some "professionals" can't even follow simple rules. What do you think @Ramnares P.E.?



SEStress said:


> I don't think so. We are too dumb to pass lateral.


Certainly not intelligent enough on not irritating the admin/mod staff of a forum.


----------



## YAZRABADI

God bless us all. I am still waiting for NV


----------



## MICHIGAN_SE

I passed the SE exam. Chapter SE is closed now.


----------



## GTxCiviL

tua85366 said:


> Finally, someone did it. Congrats!
> 
> How did you feel about the exam in general?


I thought I did fine after the morning, but over the next months I slowly convinced myself that I missed all the morning bridge problems. I felt good about all the afternoon problems too.

By today, I was feeling 50/50 though. The waiting eats at you.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

knight1fox3 said:


> Aaannd this the quickest way to a mandatory break from the forum. It's unfortunate that some "professionals" can't even follow simple rules. What do you think @Ramnares P.E.?
> 
> Certainly not intelligent enough on not irritating the admin/mod staff of a forum.


My point  is proven. I'm done anyway.


----------



## knight1fox3

SEStress said:


> I'm done anyway.


That's for sure.


----------



## YAZRABADI

MICHIGAN_SE said:


> I passed the SE exam. Chapter SE is closed now.


congrats...


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

knight1fox3 said:


> That's for sure.


Sorry for your butthurt. Enjoy your internet tyranny. Goodbye everyone else and I hope you all either pass or do better on the next exam!


----------



## jtcrus31

Finally passed lateral buildings. 4th time is a charm!

Hang in there and stick with it for those who need to retake. I have a wife and children too, so I know how hard that is on all.


----------



## RamblinOn

Passed Vertical, but failed Lateral.  Pretty disappointed as I feel that I was very close to passing the Lateral based on the diagnostic.

Lateral AM: 24/40   

Lateral PM: 3 Acceptable and  1 Improvement Required

Like others have said,  I'm finding it really tough thinking about putting my family through this again.  Going to have to do a little soul searching this weekend.


----------



## crammer

TX is out. Passed vertical


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

jtcrus31 said:


> Finally passed lateral buildings. 4th time is a charm!
> 
> Hang in there and stick with it for those who need to retake. I have a wife and children too, so I know how hard that is on all.  ﻿


CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## EngUW

tua85366 said:


> Sorry, EngUW. Very rough. I'm still at a loss for words. I truly thought I crushed that exam. I had little doubt about passing it.
> 
> Did these guys make cut score significantly higher?! What's going on here? I am very curious to see these pass rates.


Yeah, same. I'm kind of speechless to be honest. A lot of take aways from me:

1. I did better in the afternoon than prior attempts (A, IR, A, IR) but worse in the PM than prior attempts (23/40).

2. The 23/40 in the morning is brutal considering it's worse than both prior attempts however this is the first time I was actually able to work through every problem and generally was not stumped on any of them, I knew what they were asking (or so I thought). I must have just fallen for every trick. On my last attempt I didn't have enough time in the morning and had to flat out guess on at least 5 and was stumped on several others but I managed a 28/40!

3. There isn't one particular section in the morning that I'm not doing well at. Seems to be all over the board. So it's not like I just need to focus on one area.

4. SE in California is pretty important but now 3 fails...seeeeesh... not sure I can stomach a 4th attempt, possibly a 4th fail... Maybe this is still too fresh but all sorts of thoughts in my head from "definitely not going to take it again" to "need to think about possible career change" to "i'm stubborn as f*ck, just keep taking it again, wife/kids/family life be damned"


----------



## Glengineer

EngUW said:


> 4. SE in California is pretty important but now 3 fails...seeeeesh... not sure I can stomach a 4th attempt, possibly a 4th fail... Maybe this is still too fresh but all sorts of thoughts in my head from "definitely not going to take it again" to "need to think about possible career change" to "i'm stubborn as f*ck, just keep taking it again, wife/kids/family life be damned"


Yea....I'm having the same thought process.  And this is only my first attempt.  Going to take October as a pass, and focus on next April.  Just gotta decide what I'm taking.


----------



## TheBigGuy

Should I expect IL results today or next week?  I know they are one of our nation's hallmarks of bureaucracy and need to have a meeting first.


----------



## Mr. Bean

RamblinOn said:


> Passed Vertical, but failed Lateral.  Pretty disappointed as I feel that I was very close to passing the Lateral based on the diagnostic.
> 
> Lateral AM: 24/40
> 
> Lateral PM: 3 Acceptable and  1 Improvement Required
> 
> Like others have said,  I'm finding it really tough thinking about putting my family through this again.  Going to have to do a little soul searching this weekend.


Same result as you.  Screw this exam.  So unrealistic of the actual working environment.  The thing that pissed me off the most is my performance of the afternoon doing so well.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

Back to the books for me...at least I can stop refreshing now.  Congrats to those that passed


----------



## tua85366

Mr. Bean said:


> Same result as you.  Screw this exam.  So unrealistic of the actual working environment.  The thing that pissed me off the most is my performance of the afternoon doing so well.


Out of control. That should very damn well be a passing score. Come on...


----------



## FriendofSEStress

FREEEEEEDDDDDOOOMMMM


----------



## RamblinOn

Mr. Bean said:


> Same result as you.  Screw this exam.  So unrealistic of the actual working environment.  The thing that pissed me off the most is my performance of the afternoon doing so well.


I'm considering paying to have my score manually rechecked.  Figure I've already poured money into it, what's another $75?  Maybe those terrible eraser smudges screwed up my scantron? 

Maybe I'm not that close to a passing score anyways, and I'm just delusional.


----------



## Mr. Bean

RamblinOn said:


> I'm considering paying to have my score manually rechecked.  Figure I've already poured money into it, what's another $75?  Maybe those terrible eraser smudges screwed up my scantron?
> 
> Maybe I'm not that close to a passing score anyways, and I'm just delusional.


I was thinking the same but knowing NCEES nothing will come out of it.  They are stubborn, their way or the highway.  So frustrating I worked hard on all my weaknesses especially the afternoon and this happens.


----------



## FriendofSEStress

Mr. Bean said:


> I was thinking the same but knowing NCEES nothing will come out of it.  They are stubborn, their way or the highway.  So frustrating I worked hard on all my weaknesses especially the afternoon and this happens.


Sorry my friend. Don't ask about anything though. Knight1fox3 has taken control over this thread like the king of England did in Wallace's Scotland.


----------



## Dagny Taggart

RamblinOn said:


> Passed Vertical, but failed Lateral.  Pretty disappointed as I feel that I was very close to passing the Lateral based on the diagnostic.
> 
> Lateral AM: 24/40
> 
> Lateral PM: 3 Acceptable and  1 Improvement Required
> 
> Like others have said,  I'm finding it really tough thinking about putting my family through this again.  Going to have to do a little soul searching this weekend.


Wow, I really can't believe that wasnt a pass. Sorry man


----------



## YAZRABADI

Anyone took the test in NV or CA that got their results? 

Thank you


----------



## Toad

Mr. Bean said:


> I was thinking the same but knowing NCEES nothing will come out of it.  They are stubborn, their way or the highway.  So frustrating I worked hard on all my weaknesses especially the afternoon and this happens.


Add me to the list of failures with 24/40 and A,A,A,IR.

Let us know if you get your exam rechecked!


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer

Passed Lateral Building First Time, Texas.
Passed Vertical last October. Done with it!!


----------



## tua85366

TheStructuralEngineer said:


> Passed Lateral Building First Time, Texas.
> Passed Vertical last October. Done with it!!


Very nice! Congrats. So jealous.. hahaha


----------



## Glengineer

TheStructuralEngineer said:


> Passed Lateral Building First Time, Texas.
> Passed Vertical last October. Done with it!!


Congratulations!! Teach me Obi Wan!


----------



## jtcrus31

If you had unfavorable results, please just stick with it. The first 3 times I tried self study and failed.  The last time, I took EET and that really helped. But, you have to be disciplined and do their schedule, homework &amp; quizzes.


----------



## TheBigGuy

Toad said:


> Add me to the list of failures with 24/40 and A,A,A,IR.
> 
> Let us know if you get your exam rechecked!


Studying is cumulative.  Every time you take the exam, you become more powerful.


----------



## RamblinOn

jtcrus31 said:


> If you had unfavorable results, please just stick with it. The first 3 times I tried self study and failed.  The last time, I took EET and that really helped. But, you have to be disciplined and do their schedule, homework &amp; quizzes.


I honestly don't know how I could have been more prepared for this exam.  I took the PPI course,  I took the practice tests, I put the hours in studying.  I was militant in my discipline to study - it drove my wife crazy.  

In some ways it seems like it comes down to luck.  As in you know your stuff and you just gotta get lucky on 3 or 4 multiple choice questions on that day to push you over the edge.  I hate saying that because it goes against my "you make your own luck" philosophy,  but when it's a multiple choice test there is some luck involved.


----------



## keshiaforpresident

California is indeed out now. Passed both.


----------



## YAZRABADI

keshiaforpresident said:


> California is indeed out now. Passed both.


Congrats. Pray I have the same results.


----------



## Sanjoy Das Gupta

TheStructuralEngineer said:


> Passed Lateral Building First Time, Texas.
> Passed Vertical last October. Done with it!!


Hi, how you guys are prepared for the exam? This time I took vertical of building and failed. Do you think of any SE EXAM REVIEW COURSE would be helpful?


----------



## Dagny Taggart

RamblinOn said:


> I honestly don't know how I could have been more prepared for this exam.  I took the PPI course,  I took the practice tests, I put the hours in studying.  I was militant in my discipline to study - it drove my wife crazy.
> 
> In some ways it seems like it comes down to luck.  As in you know your stuff and you just gotta get lucky on 3 or 4 multiple choice questions on that day to push you over the edge.  I hate saying that because it goes against my "you make your own luck" philosophy,  but when it's a multiple choice test there is some luck involved.


100% with ya.  I gave it my all this time.  Dont know how I could ever do more.


----------



## Sanjoy Das Gupta

keshiaforpresident said:


> California is indeed out now. Passed both.




Hi, how you guys are prepared for the exam? This time I took vertical of building and failed. Do you think of any SE EXAM REVIEW COURSE would be helpful?


----------



## NUCats

IL isn't out yet, but IDFPR has issued licenses for those of us that passed.


----------



## Mithrandir918

NUCats said:


> IL isn't out yet, but IDFPR has issued licenses for those of us that passed﻿.


so you look yourself on IDFPR and see it?  I have never seen this happen before.


----------



## TheBigGuy

Mithrandir918 said:


> so you look yourself on IDFPR and see it?  I have never seen this happen before.


If true, I did not pass  

I don't expect to pass lateral after that concrete question, it was totally outside the...boundaries...of what I knew how to do.  I hope I at least passed the vertical.


----------



## knight1fox3

FriendofSEStress said:


> Sorry my friend. Don't ask about anything though. Knight1fox3 has taken control over this thread like the king of England did in Wallace's Scotland.


False. Merely added some attitude correction in helping to prevent an incident on this forum with divulging too much exam information. Which is in breach of the NCEES agreement.

But, if you'd like to continue pouting and prefer to join SEStress in a proverbial "time out", then perhaps I will lock the forum down. :dunno:


----------



## NUCats

Mithrandir918 said:


> so you look yourself on IDFPR and see it?  I have never seen this happen before.


I know it's strange, but I've got a license and a license number now, even though NCEES ins't showing it yet.


----------



## TheBigGuy

NUCats said:


> I know ﻿it's strange, but I've got a license and a license number now, even though NCEES ins't showing it yet.


Its true.  I unfortunately did not pass, but recognize names of people I took the test with.  Hoping I at least passed vert and got close on lat.


----------



## FriendofSEStress

knight1fox3 said:


> False. Merely added some attitude correction in helping to prevent an incident on this forum with divulging too much exam information. Which is in breach of the NCEES agreement.
> 
> But, if you'd like to continue pouting and prefer to join SEStress in a proverbial "time out", then perhaps I will lock the forum down. :dunno:


Just wow, sir.


----------



## DerekS

Anybody have results from bridge version?


----------



## Scotto16

DerekS said:


> Anybody have results from bridge version?


Passed Lateral Portion of the Bridge Exam in WA.


----------



## MICHIGAN_SE

Hello everyone here,

Anyone who took the courses from EET passed SE exam please?


----------



## AMS6158

RamblinOn said:


> Passed Vertical, but failed Lateral.  Pretty disappointed as I feel that I was very close to passing the Lateral based on the diagnostic.
> 
> Lateral AM: 24/40
> 
> Lateral PM: 3 Acceptable and  1 Improvement Required
> 
> Like others have said,  I'm finding it really tough thinking about putting my family through this again.  Going to have to do a little soul searching this weekend.


Yeah this is rough.  I got 23 on the multiple choice and all Acceptable on the afternoon


----------



## MICHIGAN_SE

@ AMS6158, You will definitely make it next time!


----------



## AMS6158

MICHIGAN_SE said:


> @ AMS6158, You will definitely make it next time!


Thanks  hopefully I'll be done this fall haha


----------



## RamblinOn

AMS6158 said:


> Yeah this is rough.  I got 23 on the multiple choice and all Acceptable on the afternoon


Wow. I think you’ve got the folks in the 24/40; 3A 1IR club beat. I don’t think you can challenge the competency of an engineer who can get 4 acceptable responses in the afternoon. It’s definitely tough knowing you were so close to passing.  If I had just flunked it then maybe I wouldn’t care so much.


----------



## mstructural

Have been following this thread for what seems like forever now and it’s been a great support group. Still waiting for the IL results to be officially posted and I hope they will before the end of the day today. Otherwise, it is going to be one long weekend.


----------



## MathsWell

I passed gravity! Passed the lateral last October. I'm just extremely glad to have this behind me.

I failed the lateral the first time. Took the EET courses after that and got passing results for anyone looking at what to do next.


----------



## YAZRABADI

MathsWell said:


> I passed gravity! Passed the lateral last October. I'm just extremely glad to have this behind me.
> 
> I failed the lateral the first time. Took the EET courses after that and got passing results for anyone looking at what to do next.


Congrats. I am still waiting on Nevada to release. I pray to get good news. Go celebrate it is a good day for you, congrats again


----------



## thedaywa1ker

AMS6158 said:


> Yeah this is rough.  I got 23 on the multiple choice and all Acceptable on the afternoon


Holy crap on a cracker.  That sucks, seems like you did great...I've got a lot of improving to do...


----------



## sellahilan

I passed 2015 (on 3rd trial). Failed 2 time 23/40, 3 A &amp; 22/40, 3A. It is horrible feeling to fail with 3 A in evening. I am in Bridge


----------



## sellahilan

I would like to share good free reference for SE Bridge - Both lateral and vertical.

Bridge Questions - AM Part

Book - All Example Based

Simplified LRFD Bridge Design Hardcover – April 8, 2013

by Jai B. Kim (Editor), Robert H. Kim (Editor), Jonathan Eberle (Editor) 

Vertical -PM- Q1

Above books is more than enough.

Vertical -PM-Q2

Abutment

http://azdot.gov/docs/default-source/bridge-group/appendix_a_example_2_1.pdf?sfvrsn=2

Retaining wall:

http://www.dot.state.mn.us/bridge/pdf/lrfdmanual/section11.pdf

Vertical- Q-3 (Example below is more than enough to get 50% weight evening question)

http://www.dot.ca.gov/hq/esc/techpubs/manual/bridgemanuals/bridge-design-practice/pdf/bdp_9.pdf

Lateral-Q-1

Lateral Q-3 example and NCEES Sample Exam Question

Lateral Q-2

Lateral Q-3 examples and NCEES Sample Exam Question

Lateral Q-3 (This will be more than enough to answer Q3 -50% of your PM)

http://www.idot.illinois.gov/assets/uploads/files/doing-business/memorandums-&amp;-letters/highways/bridges/bm-design-guides/bm%203.15%20seismic%20design.pdf

If you want more reference:

PCA Bridge Design Examples - For Concrete Bridge Question

FHWA- Steel Bridge Handbook -For Steel Bridge Question


----------



## TheBigGuy

Illinois is such a piece of sh!t state full of do nothing bureaucrats.  Release results already.


----------



## mstructural

I wonder what could be taking so long for IL... At this point, should we start expecting results to be posted on Monday?


----------



## TheBigGuy

mstructural said:


> I wonder what could be taking so long for IL... At this point, should we start expecting results to be posted on Monday?


I'm sick of seeing Justin Stine's stupid face every time i refresh the NCEES website.  Fook you Justin Stine!


----------



## NUCats

mstructural said:


> I wonder what could be taking so long for IL... At this point, should we start expecting results to be posted on Monday?


From my experience with the board (I had a few issues getting approved to sit for the exam), there's one guy who handles all the clerical stuff for the SE and PE boards and things can get backed up pretty quickly.  It took them almost a week to get my FE verification from the PE board to the SE board.


----------



## DerekS




----------



## StruEng

Anyone in Minnesota get results yet? Because I have not, but there were only 11 of us.


----------



## mstructural

NUCats said:


> From my experience with the board (I had a few issues getting approved to sit for the exam), there's one guy who handles all the clerical stuff for the SE and PE boards and things can get backed up pretty quickly.  It took them almost a week to get my FE verification from the PE board to the SE board.


That’s just too bad... and yet it looks like they’re posting license info on the IDFPR site. Shouldn’t it be the other way arround? ! So confusing!


----------



## kl/r_robots

Nothing in MN yet for me. Gonna be a long weekend!


----------



## Structuralwannabe

First time post but have been a lurker on this site for years since I’ve taken the lateral several times.  Failed again but trying to keep my head up and convince myself I’m close to passing. 29/40. Timber A, concrete IR, general UA, steel A.  

I too have a family and not looking forward to putting myself and them through it. But I hope to encourage others like me to stick with it. Study more, continue to get better.  Hopefully with a little luck and hard work we will pass. Good luck on the next one will see you guys at the next one. Congrats to those who passed.


----------



## NUCats

mstructural said:


> That’s just too bad... and yet it looks like they’re posting license info on the IDFPR site. Shouldn’t it be the other way arround? ! So confusing!


I think there's some board rule that requires the them to license everyone that passed immediately.  I'm betting that's where they're focusing resources.


----------



## mstructural

NUCats said:


> I think there's some board rule that requires the them to license everyone that passed immediately.  I'm betting that's where they're focusing resources.


Well I really hope you are right. I saw my name there ealier with license number and all which was a huge relief. I still would like to see the official results posted on NCEES site to have that complete peace of mind. But getting that info definitely made my day feel better. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## StruEng

kl/r_robots said:


> Nothing in MN yet for me. Gonna be a long weekend!


Illinois makes sense, they do everything backwards, but Idk what Minnesota's excuse is.


----------



## CAPLS

SEStress said:


> No, he was being a jerk. What was said was basically the equivalent of saying "Hey everyone, the ASCE 7-10 is required for the exam." NCEES basically even posts the material that was discussed.


I'm sure you're not in the best of moods right now, and I can certainly understand that, but I wouldn't agree he is being a jerk.


----------



## Toad

I haven't watched this speech since college , but this is what I needed to hear after failing for the second time. For those who passed, congrats and enjoy...for those who failed, time to get back on our horses! We'll get it!

https://youtu.be/6vuetQSwFW8


----------



## David Connor SE

To those that passed - congratulations!  You can now move on with your life.

To those who did not pass, just remember this is THE MOST DIFFICULT exam that is given by NCEES. Hang in there, you can do it. And if need be, if you can wait until next April to retake that will give you some more time to study. It is a year long process for sure.  Although you will probably get caught by a code change.... 

Finally, I nailed the over/under date!  Should have taken some bets.


----------



## Glengineer

David Connor said:


> To those that passed - congratulations!  You can now move on with your life.
> 
> To those who did not pass, just remember this is THE MOST DIFFICULT exam that is given by NCEES. Hang in there, you can do it. And if need be, if you can wait until next April to retake that will give you some more time to study. It is a year long process for sure.  Although you will probably get caught by a code change....
> 
> Finally, I nailed the over/under date!  Should have taken some bets.


Since they just changed the codes...would they really do it again so soon?


----------



## thedaywa1ker

Glengineer said:


> Since they just changed the codes...would they really do it again so soon?


Yeah that's what I was thinking...I just spent several hundred on codes for this past cycle because I was confident they wouldn't change again in the immediate future...


----------



## Glengineer

thedaywa1ker said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking...I just spent several hundred on codes for this past cycle because I was confident they wouldn't change again in the immediate future...


I mean...I know we all think (read as know) NCEES is a foul hellbeast, bent on ruining our lives....I’d like to think there is SOME compassion in their ranks that wouldn’t go flopping to IBC 18 right after the switch to 15.


----------



## kl/r_robots

StruEng said:


> Illinois makes sense, they do everything backwards, but Idk what Minnesota's excuse is.


Pretty sure they like to mail out the letters before posting online. Normally 11 people wouldn't take too long but they had to find a special truck to mail all the stuff I got wrong...


----------



## FriendofSEStress

CAPLS said:


> I'm sure you're not in the best of moods right now, and I can certainly understand that, but I wouldn't agree he is being a jerk.


That's fine, sir. We can agree to disagree. I know he was and I'm done with it. (At the very least I'll consider overzealous.) Have a nice Father's Day weekend though and I'll probably be back around December. That is unless I go into dentistry.


----------



## FriendofSEStress

Glengineer said:


> I mean...I know we all think (read as know) NCEES is a foul hellbeast, bent on ruining our lives....I’d like to think there is SOME compassion in their ranks that wouldn’t go flopping to IBC 18 right after the switch to 15.


Good God, I hope you are right.


----------



## NY STRUCTURAL

I've been following this thread the last few days and finally signed up to post. I passed the Lateral and failed the Vertical! First time taking the exam. Glad to get at least one of them out of the way.

I personally thought the Vertical Afternoon was brutal. The questions were straight forward but the volume of things to calculate/design seemed incredible to me. I ran short of time on the fourth question and was just writing stuff down and free wheeling. 

Someone I took it with mentioned that it was his 2nd time taking Vertical, and 6 months ago the afternoon was way easier. Anyone else think the vertical afternoon was crazy?  

Much respect to those that could get through that!


----------



## JayP_SE

Passed both parts on the first attempt this spring (Buildings).  Definitely a challenging exam but reasonably difficult with the exception of the random AASHTO questions.  Personally, the largest contributor to my successful outcome was utilizing pratice exams under simulated conditions to learn/recognize common mistakes and improve problem solving speed.  When I started my prep I was probably at 17 minutes a question (6 minute problems workbook).  By the week of the exam I was down to exactly 6 minutes. I utilized the PPI, NCEES, and ASCE pratice tests.


----------



## VladI

Way to go JayP!  That's awesome for you.  Congrats!  I must agree with the AASHTO questions (hope this doesn't violate any rules) I thought half of them were ridiculous for those of us in buildings. I admittedly just answered 'B' for those and moved on to save time.  Afternoon I thought was not bad with a couple exceptions of sub parts. I only took lateral as I already passed vertical.

that said ... I have been lurking here for a while (no idea if I passed as my state is one that drags ___ in releasing results, no doubt to ruin my Father's Day)  I believe I have picked up on a major issue through my attendance at several years' Structures Congress and participation and application at ASCE 7 subcommittees.  It is very clear that this exam no longer fits the definition of a test of minimum competency but is rather a means to counteract the stated mission of ASCE to increase its membership, which has been reiterated multiple times in speeches at S- Congress.  Whether it is just a faction within the group, those who help create the questions for the NCEES exam, or a more broad group remains to be seen.  Regardless, this exam is not a test of engineering ability, it is a measure of ensured exclusivity.  What other explanation could there possibly be?  This exam format is not that old, the complexity of the codes has increased a lot in ten years, and the overall length of virtually all of the codes has increased as well.  

So, I am going to lay a challenge out there to those of you who have the SE designation (in particular if you or you know of a long standing license holder, if you are lurking around) but have not had the pleasure to endure the modern version of the exam with the current codes.  Take this exam as an anonymous person along with the rest of us and see how you fare.  If you take it and pass, good for you, you proved wrong my theory of intentional ensured exclusivity.  Otherwise, if you fail, I am correct in my conclusion that this exam is not a measure of minimum competancy and the ability required of newer engineers exceeds the ability of existing, experienced licensed engineers.

What's more, those of you who have passed both vertical and lateral, you can take much pride in the fact that you have exceeded the ability of those more senior to you who cannot achieve what you were forced to undergo.


----------



## Mithrandir918

VladI said:


> Way to go JayP!  That's awesome for you.  Congrats!  I must agree with the AASHTO questions (hope this doesn't violate any rules) I thought half of them were ridiculous for those of us in buildings. I admittedly just answered 'B' for those and moved on to save time.  Afternoon I thought was not bad with a couple exceptions of sub parts. I only took lateral as I already passed vertical.
> 
> that said ... I have been lurking here for a while (no idea if I passed as my state is one that drags ___ in releasing results, no doubt to ruin my Father's Day)  I believe I have picked up on a major issue through my attendance at several years' Structures Congress and participation and application at ASCE 7 subcommittees.  It is very clear that this exam no longer fits the definition of a test of minimum competency but is rather a means to counteract the stated mission of ASCE to increase its membership, which has been reiterated multiple times in speeches at S- Congress.  Whether it is just a faction within the group, those who help create the questions for the NCEES exam, or a more broad group remains to be seen.  Regardless, this exam is not a test of engineering ability, it is a measure of ensured exclusivity.  What other explanation could there possibly be?  This exam format is not that old, the complexity of the codes has increased a lot in ten years, and the overall length of virtually all of the codes has increased as well.
> 
> So, I am going to lay a challenge out there to those of you who have the SE designation (in particular if you or you know of a long standing license holder, if you are lurking around) but have not had the pleasure to endure the modern version of the exam with the current codes.  Take this exam as an anonymous person along with the rest of us and see how you fare.  If you take it and pass, good for you, you proved wrong my theory of intentional ensured exclusivity.  Otherwise, if you fail, I am correct in my conclusion that this exam is not a measure of minimum competancy and the ability required of newer engineers exceeds the ability of existing, experienced licensed engineers.
> 
> What's more, those of you who have passed both vertical and lateral, you can take much pride in the fact that you have exceeded the ability of those more senior to you who cannot achieve what you were forced to undergo.


There is no doubt on your theory.  I have been told this by test writers themselves.  It’s exclusivity.  This is especially true in Illinois, and the beauracratic BS that is plaguing the state.  This certification is the last way control the market in this profession.  For those of you outside Illinois, I am sorry but you will never understand the pressure here and the politics behind all of this.  Some of the best well educated, most talented engineeers with years of experience I know are being relegated to take orders from kids four years out of college that still maintain the youthful mental stamina to go thru this gauntlet.

its unfortunate the way this profession has gone and sad to see dreams crushed because engineers cannot seem to answer 28/40 questions on a rediculously written exam.


----------



## JayP_SE

Mithrandir918 said:


> There is no doubt on your theory.  I have been told this by test writers themselves.  It’s exclusivity.  This is especially true in Illinois, and the beauracratic BS that is plaguing the state.  This certification is the last way control the market in this profession.  For those of you outside Illinois, I am sorry but you will never understand the pressure here and the politics behind all of this.  Some of the best well educated, most talented engineeers with years of experience I know are being relegated to take orders from kids four years out of college that still maintain the youthful mental stamina to go thru this gauntlet.
> 
> its unfortunate the way this profession has gone and sad to see dreams crushed because engineers cannot seem to answer 28/40 questions on a rediculously written exam.


I totally agree that mental stamina is a huge factor especially when sitting for the full 16 hours. I flew in to Illinois for the exam since I wanted to skip the 3 year wait in California.


----------



## Glengineer

I think my biggest disappointment (aside from my abysmal showing on the exam) is their AM diagnostic only breaks down by General topic.  No feedback as to whether it was bridge or building questions that were failed.  Eh, guess I’ll just need to buckle down again and give it another shot!


----------



## MB13

It’s release day #2 for all of us who had to wait through the weekend...let’s hope for (favorable) results today! I think we have at least MN, MA, and NV waiting still. Who else?


----------



## GataGunna

MB13 said:


> It’s release day #2 for all of us who had to wait through the weekend...let’s hope for (favorable) results today! I think we have at least MN, MA, and NV waiting still. Who else?


FL


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

@knight1fox3 looks like the board got a bit hectic while I've been out.  I haven't been around long enough to gauge but this exam cycle seems to have a lot of folks divulging information or getting too close for comfort.


----------



## Toad

Updated pass rates for the April SE exam are posted on the NCEES page. Yikes.


----------



## David Connor SE

Toad said:


> Updated pass rates for the April SE exam are posted on the NCEES page. Yikes.


Yes, that is brutal. I had noticed over the last couple SE Exam iterations that the pass rates were going up, which I thought was a good thing.

I'm not sure if NCEES noticed the trend too and decided to try to get things back to the 30% neighborhood, but those pass rates definitely seem too low.


----------



## NCEng45

Well, I took both and failed both (serious props and congrats to those who passed).  Like many of you, this was in spite of my high level of preparation and confident feelings leaving the exams.  I am curious though if anyone who passed might be interested in providing those of us who did not an idea of what we should feel when leaving?  From what some have mentioned for failing scores, it seems approximately 70% in the morning and all 4 problems as acceptable in that afternoon is the minimum we need to be to pass this beast (a bit humorous this is "minimum competency" but it is what it is). 

So, did you feel you got the entire exam correct?  Was your passing ever in doubt (if so, why)?  Like many, I felt I performed really well only to receive a puzzling set of feedback.  I felt I had at least 80% in the morning correct (only felt questionable on 4-5 problems) and all 4 problems correct in the afternoon.  However, I only received 70% correct in the morning and 1 acceptable in the afternoon (partial on the rest).  This isn't my first rodeo and there isn't a piece of material that I do not know backwards and forwards (88% of the material in the morning correct that is on the afternoon portion).  As such, I am wondering if it is my presentation of the material in the afternoon or something non-technical that isn't appealing to the graders.  Any feedback on how you organized your results in the afternoon (obviously, not revealing testing content details) would be appreciated as well.

Like all of us, I am just trying to get better in this limited feedback world we are living in.  I have a family and kids that this is affecting and I am seriously evaluating whether this is even possible for me to pass, despite knowing I have the intelligence, experience, and test-taking abilities to do it, under reasonable circumstances.


----------



## David Connor SE

JayP_SE said:


> Passed both parts on the first attempt this spring (Buildings).  Definitely a challenging exam but reasonably difficult with the exception of the random AASHTO questions.  Personally, the largest contributor to my successful outcome was utilizing pratice exams under simulated conditions to learn/recognize common mistakes and improve problem solving speed.  When I started my prep I was probably at 17 minutes a question (6 minute problems workbook).  By the week of the exam I was down to exactly 6 minutes. I utilized the PPI, NCEES, and ASCE pratice tests.


If you haven't seen my book on AASHTO SE exam questions, please look into it.  I specifically wrote it for us building engineers who have to answer AASHTO questions on this exam. Lots of people have told me it was a great help on the bridge questions.


----------



## David Connor SE

Glengineer said:


> I mean...I know we all think (read as know) NCEES is a foul hellbeast, bent on ruining our lives....I’d like to think there is SOME compassion in their ranks that wouldn’t go flopping to IBC 18 right after the switch to 15.


I was thinking more about AASHTO being switched over to the 8th edition at the end of this year.


----------



## RamblinOn

David Connor said:


> If you haven't seen my book on AASHTO SE exam questions, please look into it.  I specifically wrote it for us building engineers who have to answer AASHTO questions on this exam. Lots of people have told me it was a great help on the bridge questions.


I'll second this.  Your book was a huge help for the building engineer.  You simply cannot skip the bridge problems and pass this test.  You have to have a comfort and familiarity with AASHTO.  Thanks for writing the book, it was definitely one of the best test prep resources I had.


----------



## MB13

Toad said:


> Updated pass rates for the April SE exam are posted on the NCEES page. Yikes.


Oh my...these are definitely discouraging for those of us still waiting for results. I don’t think I want to keep checking anymore.


----------



## NCEng45

David Connor said:


> If you haven't seen my book on AASHTO SE exam questions, please look into it.  I specifically wrote it for us building engineers who have to answer AASHTO questions on this exam. Lots of people have told me it was a great help on the bridge questions.


David,

I would agree.  It has been a huge help. Thank you. I did feel there were still about 2-3/8 that weren't covered but having gone through the content that your text did cover, it gave me a fighting chance to find them.


----------



## TheBigGuy

David Connor said:


> If you haven't seen my book on AASHTO SE exam questions, please look into it.  I specifically wrote it for us building engineers who have to answer AASHTO questions on this exam. Lots of people have told me it was a great help on the bridge questions.  ﻿


It was a great help.  Thanks for writing that book.

I'm really hoping they don't switch to 8th edition until spring 2018 as I will be retaking in the fall.  My current AASHTO has so many notes in it.


----------



## Mithrandir918

Been taking this test for 3 years.  Never seen pass rates this low.  Please tell me how how this makes any sense.  

We are not building the space shuttle here.  This is a scam.


----------



## RamblinOn

I'm struggling to grasp the low pass rates too.  Should this test be difficult? Yes, definitely.  Do I think the current average practicing structural engineer (especially in my state, Georgia) can pass this test? Heck no.  

I'd love to know the true intentions of the powers that be in having such low pass rates for this test.  I'm not so sure that public safety is the honest goal.


----------



## NCEng45

Weighted average = 366/1350 = 27% passed overall.


----------



## YAZRABADI

Aright, everyone. I did not make it either. I was very close though. 24 in the morning and A,IR,A,IR

Very bummed but I am getting ready for another round. Prayers to all.


----------



## RamblinOn

YAZRABADI said:


> Aright, everyone. I did not make it either. I was very close though. 24 in the morning and A,IR,A,IR
> 
> Very bummed but I am getting ready for another round. Prayers to all.


Sorry to hear that.  Was this for the Vertical or Lateral test?


----------



## TheBigGuy

Illinois, come on already!


----------



## NCEng45

BAR exam : 70+% pass rate

Medical Licensing Exams: 70+% pass rate

Accounting Licensing Exams: 50+% pass rate

SE Exams: &lt;30% pass rate

Something about the pass rates compared to compensation rates (and arguably ,in some cases, responsibility to the public) do not seem to line up.  Not much we can do though except play the hand we are dealt.


----------



## mstructural

TheBigGuy said:


> Illinois, come on already!


I am with you... Hopefully, they won’t drag it to tomorrow.


----------



## TheBigGuy

NCEng45 said:


> Not﻿﻿ much we can do though except play the hand we are dealt.


We can start businesses.


----------



## NCEng45

TheBigGuy said:


> We can start businesses.


Indeed.  It is something I have considered (I have graduate education in both engineering and business).  I think this license would go a long way in assisting with that endeavor.

Interestingly, and in all seriousness, the success rates of startups may be slightly better than the pass rate for this exam.


----------



## Mithrandir918

NCEng45 said:


> BAR exam : 70+% pass rate
> 
> Medical Licensing Exams: 70+% pass rate
> 
> Accounting Licensing Exams: 50+% pass rate
> 
> SE Exams: &lt;30% pass rate
> 
> Something about the pass rates compared to compensation rates (and arguably ,in some cases, responsibility to the public) do not seem to line up.  Not much we can do though except play the hand we are dealt.


thats it i am becoming a surgeon because its easier.....


----------



## YAZRABADI

RamblinOn said:


> Sorry to hear that.  Was this for the Vertical or Lateral test?


Thank you. The good news is that I know what I messed up on. I will have to fix these areas and get it done next round. 

Thank you all for your support.


----------



## JayP_SE

TheBigGuy said:


> Illinois, come on already!


Illinois e-mailed the PDF version of license and certificate on Saturday, 6/16.


----------



## kl/r_robots

MN results are FINALLY out...I passed vertical (bridges). Good luck to the rest of you folks, see you in the fall for lateral!


----------



## David Connor SE

kl/r_robots said:


> MN results are FINALLY out...I passed vertical (bridges). Good luck to the rest of you folks, see you in the fall for lateral!


Congrats!


----------



## user 34852

I took Lateral in Illinois, although no results from NCEES, I did receive my license from them overnight Saturday night.  So I finally passed on attempt 3 after passing Vertical on the first try.  

My personal opinion of this lateral exam compared to previous exams is that the test was more straightforward, more "textbook" problems on the afternoon compared to the two previous attempts.  This could be simply due to all the accumulated studying over the course of about 18 months. 

My first attempt I got 22/40 A/A/A/IR, so the morning got me.  My second attempt I got 28/40 A/A/A/UA, so 1 afternoon problem got me there.  I walked out feeling very good about the exam. 

My thoughts on what helped me:  One thing I made sure I did on each problem was to cite all equations used with  code references, so my thought process was clear.  I always write down all the information given to me in the problem, which helped me absorb the information better and make sure to understand what they are asking for.


----------



## YAZRABADI

Chris1426 said:


> I took Lateral in Illinois, although no results from NCEES, I did receive my license from them overnight Saturday night.  So I finally passed on attempt 3 after passing Vertical on the first try.
> 
> My personal opinion of this lateral exam compared to previous exams is that the test was more straightforward, more "textbook" problems on the afternoon compared to the two previous attempts.  This could be simply due to all the accumulated studying over the course of about 18 months.
> 
> My first attempt I got 22/40 A/A/A/IR, so the morning got me.  My second attempt I got 28/40 A/A/A/UA, so 1 afternoon problem got me there.  I walked out feeling very good about the exam.
> 
> My thoughts on what helped me:  One thing I made sure I did on each problem was to cite all equations used with  code references, so my thought process was clear.  I always write down all the information given to me in the problem, which helped me absorb the information better and make sure to understand what they are asking for.


Did you take a class


----------



## user 34852

YAZRABADI said:


> Did you take a class


I did on the first attempt, trying to pass both on the first go.  I thought it was somewhat helpful overall, but not as helpful as I would have liked.


----------



## kl/r_robots

David Connor said:


> Congrats!


David Connor, thank you. Your bridge book is fantastic by the way, it definitely helped me pass! Enjoy a NC beer for me


----------



## ZEZO4

Lateral Building, 

I got 27/40

3 Improvement Required

1 Acceptable 

I don't know how I'm close?


----------



## StandardPractice

NCEng45 said:


> BAR exam : 70+% pass rate
> 
> Medical Licensing Exams: 70+% pass rate
> 
> Accounting Licensing Exams: 50+% pass rate
> 
> SE Exams: &lt;30% pass rate
> 
> Something about the pass rates compared to compensation rates (and arguably ,in some cases, responsibility to the public) do not seem to line up.  Not much we can do though except play the hand we are dealt.


x2. I've said this many times. We as structural engineers are not compensated at the level of liability and continuing examination associated with our profession compared to other professions.


----------



## SEBound

I passed lateral buildings in MN!

I took and passed the vertical component last fall. Both successful attempts were 2nd tries. Before each successful attempt I took the EET review course, which I can't recommend enough!

Good luck to those still waiting


----------



## mstructural

Illinois results are finally out. I passed lateral this time on the second try. I took and passed Vertical back in October of 2017. Good luck to all those who are still waiting!


----------



## TheBigGuy

I failed both for the second time in a row.  I'm going to take both again.  I don't want to drag this out another year.


----------



## mstructural

TheBigGuy said:


> I failed both for the second time in a row.  I'm going to take both again.  I don't want to drag this out another year.


I am sorry to hear that... this is just a small bump in the road... Your hard work will eventually pay off! Best of luck to you next time.


----------



## David Connor SE

TheBigGuy said:


> I failed both for the second time in a row.  I'm going to take both again.  I don't want to drag this out another year.


My advice, split up the components. Do lateral first since it is easier to study for, in my opinion.


----------



## TheBigGuy

David Connor said:


> My advice, split up the components. Do lateral first since it is easier to study for, in my opinion.


Vert:  27/40  Masonry - IR,  Steel - A,  Conc - IR,  Wood - U

Lat:  22/40  Wood/Masonry - U,  Conc - U,  General Analysis - IR,  Steel - IR

I'm really surprised about the unacceptable wood on the vertical and the 22/40 on the lat morning.  Not surprised with the unacceptable concrete problem.  Didn't have time to study it.

You don't think I'd be fine with another 4 months of studying with the above starting point?

I feel like I'm in punting range.  Only thing left to study is high seismic steel and conc.  Then its just working gobs and gobs of practice problems:  NCEES practice exam, PPI practice exam, 6 min solutions, and your bridge book.


----------



## mstructural

David Connor said:


> My advice, split up the components. Do lateral first since it is easier to study for, in my opinion.


David: I was waiting for my results to come in before I give you a proper shout out. I bought and used your bridge design book in my studies for the lateral portion (buildings) this time around. I must say without exaggeration that it helped me out a lot pass this test. I went from dreading the bridge questions to actually looking forward to tackling them. I would highly recommend it to others also who mainly work with buildings and don't get into bridges a lot. I worked through all the sample problems in the lateral section of the book and I like how the various sections are organized; it makes it easy to learn the concepts. Well done!


----------



## MrStructuralEngineer

David Connor said:


> If you haven't seen my book on AASHTO SE exam questions, please look into it.  I specifically wrote it for us building engineers who have to answer AASHTO questions on this exam. Lots of people have told me it was a great help on the bridge questions.


I haven't taken the SE yet, but would like to start gathering materials. Could you direct me to where I might find this book? Thanks!


----------



## VladI

Thanks MA for being quick to release .....


----------



## crammer

TheBigGuy said:


> Vert:  27/40  Masonry - IR,  Steel - A,  Conc - IR,  Wood - U
> 
> Lat:  22/40  Wood/Masonry - U,  Conc - U,  General Analysis - IR,  Steel - IR
> 
> I'm really surprised about the unacceptable wood on the vertical and the 22/40 on the lat morning.  Not surprised with the unacceptable concrete problem.  Didn't have time to study it.
> 
> You don't think I'd be fine with another 4 months of studying with the above starting point?
> 
> I feel like I'm in punting range.  Only thing left to study is high seismic steel and conc.  Then its just working gobs and gobs of practice problems:  NCEES practice exam, PPI practice exam, 6 min solutions, and your bridge book.


I took both Vertical and Lateral together on same cycle and failed both. Took vertical only this cycle and passed. The reduction in stress that I felt was one of the factor that I feel pushed me over the line. Obviously everyone studies at different level but waking up that Saturday after the vertical test was one of the most horrible moments in my life.


----------



## bcn989

VladI said:


> Thanks MA for being quick to release .....


Maybe they lost the exams and will have to pass us?


----------



## MB13

VladI said:


> Thanks MA for being quick to release .....


It looks like the MA PE results were out 6 days after the results were released to the states... I’m really hoping the SE results aren’t on the same timeline.  Has anyone tried calling PCS or the board?


----------



## David Connor SE

MrStructuralEngineer said:


> I haven't taken the SE yet, but would like to start gathering materials. Could you direct me to where I might find this book? Thanks!


https://www.davidconnorse.com/

The "Buy It Now" buttons will take you to the Amazon page.  Thanks!


----------



## StruEng

I took both days in MN and got past the vertical but not lateral, which was what I expected, 25/40 and IR on all four afternoon questions. A little worse in the morning than I expected but not by much. I was pretty confident on the wood/masonry and steel questions in the afternoon, I figured I would get A on those two and IR on the other two, so I'm curious about how much we need to get wrong in the afternoon to go from A to IR? I'm guessing you need to do every step right with just minor math errors in order to get an Acceptable score, but do you think they actually deduct for not referencing equations, factors and load combinations in the code? I would think if you're showing the right calculations they wouldn't require referencing every single equation and factor, but maybe that's what pushed me to IR on those two problems. I am confident with wind design on a wood/masonry structure as I do that a lot at my job, and I also thought I did well on the steel problem because I focused my seismic studying on steel and was hoping for some luck on the concrete portion, so I can't think of anything other than math errors and not referencing equations that I could have done wrong on those two, but I was two months ago so I could be misremembering.

It sure would be nice to be able to look through our graded exams one time after we get results so we could see our mistakes and not make the same one's next time, I'd pay $100 to be able to do that because it might save me the $500+ it would cost to take it a third time. You'd think NCEES would see the 19% pass rate for lateral buildings repeat takers and see a correlation between that and not having an opportunity to see what we did wrong, but what do I know.


----------



## deviationz

Just got my results from Florida. Passed both first try. Already have a PE (SE1) but missed out on taking the SEII before they changed exams. Then life and work happened and kept postponing.

Very relieved to have this monkey off my back. Another shout out to David Connors book. I hope to do a more detailed post on strategies soon.


----------



## GataGunna

First time taking lateral (buildings) 26/40 IR/IR/IR/A


----------



## Dagny Taggart

StruEng said:


> It sure would be nice to be able to look through our graded exams one time after we get results so we could see our mistakes and not make the same one's next time, I'd pay $100 to be able to do that because it might save me the $500+ it would cost to take it a third time. You'd think NCEES would see the 19% pass rate for lateral buildings repeat takers and see a correlation between that and not having an opportunity to see what we did wrong, but what do I know.


I agree 100%, it would be really really nice to be able to see our graded exams so we can know exactly what we need to improve on.


----------



## BI80

First time taking the exam. Passed Vertical - Buildings. Failed Lateral 24/40, A, IR, A, U. Took the exam in MA.


----------



## NCEng45

Dagny Taggart said:


> I agree 100%, it would be really really nice to be able to see our graded exams so we can know exactly what we need to improve on.


Isn't that the point in all of this?  To make us all collectively better structural engineers (with or without the license)? I also feel it would make this feel less like a black box grading scale and show there is some accountability for the results.  I also believe it would reduce, not increase, the scrutiny on NCEES.  Having not passed multiple times but scoring more than 70% in the morning (&gt;80% on the content covered in the afternoon) regularly and getting 2-3 IRs on the afternoon problems despite feeling there was little chance i missed them makes me wonder if there is something inherently wrong (or that is just not liked by the graders) with how I detail my solutions.  This is something that could be easily understood without revealing test content. Yet, here we are.  I understand technology makes it easy to steal test content if they provided a one time viewing but I'd gladly take a flight to the main office to see it in person if that was an option.  I just want to be better and meet the requirements.  The current system does not provide sufficient feedback, at least in the afternoon, to allow for much improvement.


----------



## YAZRABADI

deviationz said:


> Just got my results from Florida. Passed both first try. Already have a PE (SE1) but missed out on taking the SEII before they changed exams. Then life and work happened and kept postponing.
> 
> Very relieved to have this monkey off my back. Another shout out to David Connors book. I hope to do a more detailed post on strategies soon.


what material did you use for lateral buildings to study. Thank you


----------



## deviationz

Used quite a few different materials.

Alan Willams - Seismic and Wind Design examples

Seismic Design Manual Volume 1

AISC Seismic Design Manual

Seismic Design of building structures (PPI)

Seismic Design solved problems - Baradar

Wood design Breyer for wood diaphragms and shear walls

Masonry Design book - Brandow and Hart. Very good book for cheap from the Masonry association of Calif and Nevada. Used the Amrhein book as well for specific checks.

Purchased the code master series from SK Ghosh associates. Didn't find it very useful except for the masonry portions.


----------



## Shear_Force

Add another one to the failure statistics for Lateral Buildings:

24/40; A, IR, IR, A

I guess they failed me because of the morning, but in my opinion this is a good score given the difficulty and time constraints of this exam. What is NCEES' definition of minimum competency? Have they ever defined it? Given the high failure rates, are we to believe that such a high number of engineers currently working in the field do not even meet minimum competency? It just seems crazy to me.


----------



## VladI

It is not a minimum competancy exam by any stretch despite what the description may say.  It is a means of ensuring exclusivity.  What they have created is a professional exam that has the lowest pass rate compared to other professions.  So why are we forces to endure a hostile, toxic licensure process while our compensation is much lower than doctors, dentists, lawyers?  Where is the happy medium?  I basically ignored my wife and children to the detriment of our relationship in order to pass this thing.  I put more time into this than my entire MS which resulted in nothing lower than a 4.0. To be honest, I am extremely unhappy with this situation.  What can we do to improve it? Complaining on this message board will do nothing.  I am writing to ASCE/SEI and taking to social media to express my displeasure and to tell them I will not further their goal of encouraging people to enter this field but will rather actively discourage people from entering this field.  I realize they are not explicitly involved in the creation of this exam, but if they start feeling negative press, something will happen.  Otherwise, this situation will continue unchecked for a long time to come.  Alternatively, call the exam what it is, a test of excellence and extraordinary level of ability. I would even be okay with a couple additional steps added for extra measure if when I came out of it I was reasonably assured some recognition and the possibility of respective compensation.  Otherwise, I will begin steering others into becoming family practioners or dentists.


----------



## sayed

MrStructuralEngineer said:


> I haven't taken the SE yet, but would like to start gathering materials. Could you direct me to where I might find this book? Thanks!


amazon works

my copy is collecting too... since i decided not to pursue that test


----------



## sayed

VladI said:


> It is not a minimum competancy exam by any stretch despite what the description may say.  It is a means of ensuring exclusivity.  What they have created is a professional exam that has the lowest pass rate compared to other professions.  So why are we forces to endure a hostile, toxic licensure process while our compensation is much lower than doctors, dentists, lawyers?  Where is the happy medium?  I basically ignored my wife and children to the detriment of our relationship in order to pass this thing.  I put more time into this than my entire MS which resulted in nothing lower than a 4.0. To be honest, I am extremely unhappy with this situation.  What can we do to improve it? Complaining on this message board will do nothing.  I am writing to ASCE/SEI and taking to social media to express my displeasure and to tell them I will not further their goal of encouraging people to enter this field but will rather actively discourage people from entering this field.  I realize they are not explicitly involved in the creation of this exam, but if they start feeling negative press, something will happen.  Otherwise, this situation will continue unchecked for a long time to come.  Alternatively, call the exam what it is, a test of excellence and extraordinary level of ability. I would even be okay with a couple additional steps added for extra measure if when I came out of it I was reasonably assured some recognition and the possibility of respective compensation.  Otherwise, I will begin steering others into becoming family practioners or dentists.


the best part? even the engineering boards agree that passing this test in itself in no way proves that you are qualified as a structural engineer. it simply means you passed an exam and nothing more

at least thats true in my state.... but honetly, i agree with them.


----------



## sayed

NCEng45 said:


> Isn't that the point in all of this?  To make us all collectively better structural engineers (with or without the license)? I also feel it would make this feel less like a black box grading scale and show there is some accountability for the results.  I also believe it would reduce, not increase, the scrutiny on NCEES.  Having not passed multiple times but scoring more than 70% in the morning (&gt;80% on the content covered in the afternoon) regularly and getting 2-3 IRs on the afternoon problems despite feeling there was little chance i missed them makes me wonder if there is something inherently wrong (or that is just not liked by the graders) with how I detail my solutions.  This is something that could be easily understood without revealing test content. Yet, here we are.  I understand technology makes it easy to steal test content if they provided a one time viewing but I'd gladly take a flight to the main office to see it in person if that was an option.  I just want to be better and meet the requirements.  The current system does not provide sufficient feedback, at least in the afternoon, to allow for much improvement.


so much ‘security’ to protect these tests when the fools at ncees dont address the existence of spy cams.


----------



## kenny509

Is anyone from Hawaii still waiting for their results?

I emailed the board but they aren't responding.

Read this post from Oct April 2017 results

_Had one colleague pass and one fail the Hawaii April 2017 exam. The former got his congrats letter within several days of the first day. The latter had a long wait and had his result posted on the NCEES site (probably after the board meeting based on above)._

I really hope thats not what they are doing. The results came out from NCEES one day after the board meeting so I'm also not hoping that I have to wait another month...


----------



## Lomarandil

The level of bitterness in this thread is hilarious to me.... opcorn:

Passing the SE is a significant career milestone, to be sure. But despite the effort that goes into it, very few people actually need to pass it to continue their careers. At the end of the day, it's one choice (among many) to enrich your value as an engineer and progress in your career. If the test turns out to not be your cup of tea, so be it -- find another way. We are problem solvers, after all.

I took the test one year ago, and found it challenging to be sure, but not so horribly contrived as suggested here. In fact, several of the "bridge" questions seemed trivial to the point I felt they were included purely to accommodate engineers from a vertical background.


----------



## sayed

Lomarandil said:


> The level of bitterness in this thread is hilarious to me.... opcorn:
> 
> Passing the SE is a significant career milestone, to be sure. But despite the eff﻿ort that goes into it, very few people actually need to pass it to continue their careers. At the end of the day, it's one choice (among many) to enrich your value as an engineer and progress in your career. If the test turns out to not be your cup of tea, so be it -- find another way. We are problem solvers, after all.
> 
> I took the test one year ago, and found it challenging to be sure, but not so horribly contrived as suggested here. In fact, several of the "bridge" questions seemed trivial to the point I felt they were included purely to accommodate engineers from a vertical background.


everyone in most threads is bitter when they failed an exam.

haven't taken that exam, so I can't attest to how hard/easy/confusing the questions are


----------



## deviationz

Background - Structural engineer with 12+ years of experience. I first took my structural 1 in 2010 and passed first try. I only took the SE exam this past April and passed both of them. I must admit that my experience probably helped me through the afternoon problems on both days.

I agree with many that the test is pretty difficult and you have to be on your A game for 16 brutal hours. However, I do not think that the questions on the test were as ridiculous as people above are claiming it to be. I think they were fair to the most part. There were certainly many curve balls and problems intended to lure you into the wrong answer. However, as a practicing engineer, you should be trained to pick those up. The test is designed to drill down into the nitty-gritty in the codes. Unfortunately for many of us, we only utilize 30-40% of the code to design 80-85% of our day-to-day problems. However, the test is designed to check your knowledge on 100% of the code, meaning any question from a code is fair game. There is no way other than going through the codes in its entirety and not skip on topics thinking you will get lucky. I believe most of all the problems were code-related and didn't require knowing some obscure material. If you spent time trying to invent a method to solve the problem, you are already on the wrong path. You need to have a very good understanding of statics, load paths, design principles to pass this test. This test cannot be passed by going through the SERM one time, period! You need to review multiple resources, especially on topics you don't design/detail on a daily basis.

I would suggest spending a lot of time sharpening your analysis skills (I used the problems on www.mathalino.com as a resource). Create cheat sheets, write down formulas as you work out problems every time so that the formulas just end up getting memorized. Don't tab your books until 2 weeks before the exam. The goal is to know the material by flipping to it every time so that you know exactly where to find it without relying too much on tabs.

Many of us work in firms where you are not exposed to all different types of materials, structural systems etc. It is up to each one of us to plug the gaps. In my case, I had a lot of brushing up to do on wood design because I personally don't care much for wood. I had to re-learn the concrete code because I took the test in 2010, I did it with ACI 318-05 and to date know where to find things in that code. ACI 318-14 was a difficult adjustment. AASHTO was a bear as well. Do not skip studying AASHTO if you are a building engineer. It's likely that a straight-forward code lookup from AASHTO might cover you for a curve ball from ACI/AISC/ASCE etc. The David Connor book was a blessing to help go through the code sections in AASHTO. My strategy was to work out all the building problems first and then do the bridge problems last. Put the AASHTO index on the front of the code to make looking up easier.

It is critical to know how to analyze problems without the use of a computer, which we use indiscriminately at work. There are many analysis aids, force/moment/deflection formulas available as resources and you should familiarize yourselves with it. I cannot stress the importance of knowing how to shortcut into an answer by using these design aids. Time is always going to be an issue.

Work out as many problems as possible in its entirety, don't skip steps or look at the solutions, no matter whether it takes you 20 minutes to solve it the first time. Your knowledge of flipping through the codes and reference material to solve the problem is invaluable. Practice, practice, practice - that's the only thing that will help you cut down on the time to solve a problem. The only way to know what you are tripping up is to work the problems out and cement your understanding of how to approach it.


----------



## AMS6158

deviationz said:


> Used quite a few different materials.
> 
> Alan Willams - Seismic and Wind Design examples﻿
> 
> Seismic Design Manual Volume 1
> 
> AISC Seismic Design Manual
> 
> Seismic Design of building structures (PPI)
> 
> Seismic Design solved problems - Baradar
> 
> Wood design Breyer for wood diaphragms and shear walls
> 
> Masonry Design book - Brandow and Hart. Very good book for cheap from the Masonry association of Calif and Nevada. Used the Amrhein book as well for specific checks.
> 
> Purchased the code master series from SK Ghosh associates. Didn't find it very useful except for the masonry portions.


Which editions of the Alan Williams book and the Baradar book did you use?  I'm looking for more practice problems for the next round on lateral!  Thank you


----------



## David Connor SE

deviationz said:


> Background - Structural engineer with 12+ years of experience. I first took my structural 1 in 2010 and passed first try. I only took the SE exam this past April and passed both of them. I must admit that my experience probably helped me through the afternoon problems on both days.
> 
> I agree with many that the test is pretty difficult and you have to be on your A game for 16 brutal hours. However, I do not think that the questions on the test were as ridiculous as people above are claiming it to be. I think they were fair to the most part. There were certainly many curve balls and problems intended to lure you into the wrong answer. However, as a practicing engineer, you should be trained to pick those up. The test is designed to drill down into the nitty-gritty in the codes. Unfortunately for many of us, we only utilize 30-40% of the code to design 80-85% of our day-to-day problems. However, the test is designed to check your knowledge on 100% of the code, meaning any question from a code is fair game. There is no way other than going through the codes in its entirety and not skip on topics thinking you will get lucky. I believe most of all the problems were code-related and didn't require knowing some obscure material. If you spent time trying to invent a method to solve the problem, you are already on the wrong path. You need to have a very good understanding of statics, load paths, design principles to pass this test. This test cannot be passed by going through the SERM one time, period! You need to review multiple resources, especially on topics you don't design/detail on a daily basis.
> 
> I would suggest spending a lot of time sharpening your analysis skills (I used the problems on www.mathalino.com as a resource). Create cheat sheets, write down formulas as you work out problems every time so that the formulas just end up getting memorized. Don't tab your books until 2 weeks before the exam. The goal is to know the material by flipping to it every time so that you know exactly where to find it without relying too much on tabs.
> 
> Many of us work in firms where you are not exposed to all different types of materials, structural systems etc. It is up to each one of us to plug the gaps. In my case, I had a lot of brushing up to do on wood design because I personally don't care much for wood. I had to re-learn the concrete code because I took the test in 2010, I did it with ACI 318-05 and to date know where to find things in that code. ACI 318-14 was a difficult adjustment. AASHTO was a bear as well. Do not skip studying AASHTO if you are a building engineer. It's likely that a straight-forward code lookup from AASHTO might cover you for a curve ball from ACI/AISC/ASCE etc. The David Connor book was a blessing to help go through the code sections in AASHTO. My strategy was to work out all the building problems first and then do the bridge problems last. Put the AASHTO index on the front of the code to make looking up easier.
> 
> It is critical to know how to analyze problems without the use of a computer, which we use indiscriminately at work. There are many analysis aids, force/moment/deflection formulas available as resources and you should familiarize yourselves with it. I cannot stress the importance of knowing how to shortcut into an answer by using these design aids. Time is always going to be an issue.
> 
> Work out as many problems as possible in its entirety, don't skip steps or look at the solutions, no matter whether it takes you 20 minutes to solve it the first time. Your knowledge of flipping through the codes and reference material to solve the problem is invaluable. Practice, practice, practice - that's the only thing that will help you cut down on the time to solve a problem. The only way to know what you are tripping up is to work the problems out and cement your understanding of how to approach it.


All great information here.  And thanks for the shout out!

In regards to the time issue (and this will also help out with your steel studies), I would recommend going through EVERY design aid table in the AISC codes.  Both the Steel Manual and Seismic Design manual. Work out problems showing how they arrived at the values in the tables so you understand the background of them.  

However.....on the exam, if the solution can be arrived at by simply looking it up in a table, then by all means do that.  Please note that this also includes the essay problems.  You DO NOT have to work through all of the calculations for the essay problems if they can be looked up in a design table in the code.  Just cite the Table in your solution. I asked this to an exam grader a few years ago and he said that citing the table and choosing the right number from the table is just as good, if not better, than doing the full calculation. 

In regards to the morning problems, I do remember quite a few problems that were simply values to look up from a table, but I previously did not know that it was something that was in a table until I started studying for the exam. There is a lot in those tables that I personally don't use on a day to day (or month to month, year to year) basis.


----------



## Maverick1131

kenny509 said:


> Is anyone from Hawaii still waiting for their results?
> 
> I emailed the board but they aren't responding.
> 
> Read this post from Oct April 2017 results
> 
> _Had one colleague pass and one fail the Hawaii April 2017 exam. The former got his congrats letter within several days of the first day. The latter had a long wait and had his result posted on the NCEES site (probably after the board meeting based on above)._
> 
> I really hope thats not what they are doing. The results came out from NCEES one day after the board meeting so I'm also not hoping that I have to wait another month...


I think for those who passed, you should've received results by mail mid-week last week.  It took a few days for the board to give NCEES approval to post results as i just received an email from NCEES saying that the results have been posted.


----------



## LBC SE

I wanted to add my experience and results to this thread. Thanks to everyone who has already shared - some very valuable insight out there. I see that someone already has a similar score (but slightly higher) posted as unacceptable, but I wanted to share my results as well for helping with compiling passing cut scores in the future.

First time taker, California, Buildings, Vertical &amp; Lateral exams. I am a Civil PE, with 12 years of structural design engineering experience. Began review during the week between Christmas &amp; New Years, continuing until the week of the exam. I work full time and travel throughout the US frequently for work. I have a young family as well. I used the PPI review material and on-demand course, diligently sticking to the posted homework and lecture schedule. I took both the PPI and NCEES practice exams - NCEES around 2-3 weeks before exams, PPI the week of the exams. I put in about 320 hours of review over 15 weeks, studying all topics regardless of my experience in practice, with the following approximate break-down: 205 hours of code/reference book review &amp; problem solving; 80 hours of lectures; 35 hours of practice exams; nearly 500 total pages of worked problems.

Exam results:


Vertical - Acceptable

Lateral  - Unacceptable

AM: 20/40

PM: A/A/A/A


I managed to waste around 45 minutes on Lateral AM reworking problems I was certain would produce answers, but did not - most certainly lead to my demise.

I am sitting Lateral again this October in California, and will probably give another 2 months of review to the effort for good measure.

I hope my experiences can help some other people out there. Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## David Connor SE

camerongtaylor said:


> I wanted to add my experience and results to this thread. Thanks to everyone who has already shared - some very valuable insight out there. I see that someone already has a similar score (but slightly higher) posted as unacceptable, but I wanted to share my results as well for helping with compiling passing cut scores in the future.
> 
> First time taker, California, Buildings, Vertical &amp; Lateral exams. I am a Civil PE, with 12 years of structural design engineering experience. Began review during the week between Christmas &amp; New Years, continuing until the week of the exam. I work full time and travel throughout the US frequently for work. I have a young family as well. I used the PPI review material and on-demand course, diligently sticking to the posted homework and lecture schedule. I took both the PPI and NCEES practice exams - NCEES around 2-3 weeks before exams, PPI the week of the exams. I put in about 320 hours of review over 15 weeks, studying all topics regardless of my experience in practice, with the following approximate break-down: 205 hours of code/reference book review &amp; problem solving; 80 hours of lectures; 35 hours of practice exams; nearly 500 total pages of worked problems.
> 
> Exam results:
> 
> 
> Vertical - Acceptable
> 
> Lateral  - Unacceptable
> 
> AM: 20/40
> 
> PM: A/A/A/A
> 
> 
> I managed to waste around 45 minutes on Lateral AM reworking problems I was certain would produce answers, but did not - most certainly lead to my demise.
> 
> I am sitting Lateral again this October in California, and will probably give another 2 months of review to the effort for good measure.
> 
> I hope my experiences can help some other people out there. Best of luck to everyone!


Wow, just missed by a handful of multiple choice questions. Darn! You'll get'em next time.

Just for a reference point to those who did not pass, this is somebody with 12 years of experience in California. When I passed I had about 15 years of experience, mostly in the Southeast, but I did quite a few projects in heavy seismic and wind areas.  I took Lateral first and Vertical next (Split up the components folks!) and studied probably as much as Cameron did for each component.  Point being - a lot of this exam has to do with experience, along with literally a year's worth of study.   

If you are at the beginning of your career (5-8 years), you may want to wait a little while to get some more experience.  In the meantime, go ahead and get your PE and "study as you go" with work, etc. A couple co-workers decided to take that route and they seem content with a PE at this point in their careers.


----------



## TheBigGuy

David Connor said:


> Wow, just missed by a handful of multiple choice questions. Darn! You'll get'em next time.
> 
> Just for a reference point to those who did not pass, this is somebody with 12 years of experience in California. When I passed I had about 15 years of experience, mostly in the Southeast, but I did quite a few projects in heavy seismic and wind areas.  I took Lateral first and Vertical next (Split up the components folks!) and studied probably as much as Cameron did for each component.  Point being - a lot of this exam has to do with experience, along with literally a year's worth of study.
> 
> If you are at the beginning of your career (5-8 years), you may want to wait a little while to get some more experience.  In the meantime, go ahead and get your PE and "study as you go" with work, etc. A couple co-workers decided to take that route and they seem content with a PE at this point in their careers.


I've taken both twice and failed both twice now.  In retrospect, I wish I broke up the days.  I am in that 5-8 year range.  I underestimated just how much studying there was to do, and just how much deep learning had to be done before I could even begin "studying the test" so to speak.

While I hear you on breaking the days up, I'll probably take them both together again since I have so many study hours logged.  I want to be done "studying" and in total "practice" mode by September.  I am working your bridge book right now.


----------



## David Connor SE

TheBigGuy said:


> I've taken both twice and failed both twice now.  In retrospect, I wish I broke up the days.  I am in that 5-8 year range.  I underestimated just how much studying there was to do, and just how much deep learning had to be done before I could even begin "studying the test" so to speak.
> 
> While I hear you on breaking the days up, I'll probably take them both together again since I have so many study hours logged.  I want to be done "studying" and in total "practice" mode by September.  I am working your bridge book right now.


Best of luck to you TheBigGuy.  Hopefully you can knock out at least one of the components this time around.


----------



## bcn989

Does anyone have experience with failing an exam twice?  I have passed vertical and am somewhat close on lateral.  According to the MA board you need to provide additional experience or education to demonstrate you have addressed deficient areas.  Seems a little ridiculous with the low pass rates.  Does a couple more months of experience provide them with enough to allow you to retake? ﻿


----------



## Mithrandir918

bcn989 said:


> Does anyone have experience with failing an exam twice?  I have passed vertical and am somewhat close on lateral.  According to the MA board you need to provide additional experience or education to demonstrate you have addressed deficient areas.  Seems a little ridiculous with the low pass rates.  Does a couple more months of experience provide them with enough to allow you to retake? ﻿


they make you describe your experience in the areas your scored poorly on in the exam???


----------



## Shear_Force

bcn989 said:


> Does anyone have experience with failing an exam twice?  I have passed vertical and am somewhat close on lateral.  According to the MA board you need to provide additional experience or education to demonstrate you have addressed deficient areas.  Seems a little ridiculous with the low pass rates.  Does a couple more months of experience provide them with enough to allow you to retake? ﻿


I think all you need to do is take a review course and provide them with evidence that you took it.


----------



## rickaccused

I took and passed vertical last year but failed lateral this year.

AM: 24/40 

PM: Acceptable/Acceptable/Acceptable/Slight Improvement Needed.

It is baffling the areas I was deficient in as those are the areas I do most of my work in. I guess living in the northeast not typically designing for seismic put me at a bit of a disadvantage. I think I didn't read the problems and the code-provisions I was citing closely enough. I need to read more thoroughly as to what they are asking and what the code is actually telling me next time.


----------



## StandardPractice

rickaccused said:


> I took and passed vertical last year but failed lateral this year.
> 
> AM: 24/40
> 
> PM: Acceptable/Acceptable/Acceptable/Slight Improvement Needed.
> 
> It is baffling the areas I was deficient in as those are the areas I do most of my work in. I guess living in the northeast not typically designing for seismic put me at a bit of a disadvantage. I think I didn't read the problems and the code-provisions I was citing closely enough. I need to read more thoroughly as to what they are asking and what the code is actually telling me next time.


You were only about 4-6 multiple choice questions away. Your afternoon was good enough to pass. You're close keep pushing!


----------



## rickaccused

deviationz said:


> Used quite a few different materials.
> 
> Alan Willams - Seismic and Wind Design examples﻿
> 
> Seismic Design Manual Volume 1
> 
> AISC Seismic Design Manual
> 
> Seismic Design of building structures (PPI)
> 
> Seismic Design solved problems - Baradar
> 
> Wood design Breyer for wood diaphragms and shear walls
> 
> Masonry Design book - Brandow and Hart. Very good book for cheap from the Masonry association of Calif and Nevada. Used the Amrhein book as well for specific checks.
> 
> Purchased the code master series from SK Ghosh associates. Didn't find it very useful except for the masonry portions.


Did you find any of these books to not be worth your time or did you find them all relatively useful?


----------



## deviationz

I found them all to be useful in some form. Even after your test, you will find these books (all except maybe the PPI books on Seismic Design and Seismic Solved problems) to be useful to have as a practicing engineer. However, the PPI books are useful to get problem solving experience. There is nothing that can replace solving as many different problems as possible.


----------



## User1

MathsWell said:


> I passed gravity! Passed the lateral last October. I'm just extremely glad to have this behind me.
> 
> I failed the lateral the first time. Took the EET courses after that and got passing results for anyone looking at what to do next.


hi! I know this is a really really after the fact thing - but how much time did you spend studying outside of the EET course? I'm setting up my study schedule for april 2019 lateral, and have no idea what amount of stuff they give you as homework problems/quizzes, and I want to block out enough time for getting some other practice problems out of the way before the course starts. Also, if you have the schedules for the courses still, that would be super helpful for me! (to project when in dec/jan everything will be starting up, how long of a break for xmas etc). Thank you in advance


----------



## FaridAzar

Finally, I Passed Seismic Exam ! ! ! 

I tried that many times...I recommended Dr. Shahin Mansour Books.


----------



## MathsWell

tj_PE said:


> hi! I know this is a really really after the fact thing - but how much time did you spend studying outside of the EET course? I'm setting up my study schedule for april 2019 lateral, and have no idea what amount of stuff they give you as homework problems/quizzes, and I want to block out enough time for getting some other practice problems out of the way before the course starts. Also, if you have the schedules for the courses still, that would be super helpful for me! (to project when in dec/jan everything will be starting up, how long of a break for xmas etc). Thank you in advance


Honestly, the course is very thorough and inclusive. I didn't spend much time outside of the class studying other 2 additional practice tests I took closer to the exam date. For the lateral exam, I did read some of "Seismic and Wind Forces Design Examples" by Alan Williams just to get another perspective to the material but I don't think that's really necessary. I don't have any schedules but the class moves quickly and there is plenty of practice material between the quizzes and homework. I think you'll find you have your hands full, especially if you're taking both courses at the same time. For an example timeline, I started covering material in mid July for the October exam, and early to mid January for the April Exam. Hope this helps!


----------

